# sensitive issue regarding puppy



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok this is a little bit awkward but today i collected a malamute puppy that is being fostered. i, as the fosterer is too very concerned with this little girls health, when she was carried to my van i could see straight away that she wasnt in the best of health. her eyes are sunken, her head tilted due to ear infection??? very smelly and dirty brown ears. her joints seem to be swollen and tender, soooo i put her in the crate with a blanket (that was supplied by me not the owner), she wimpered all the way to her foster home she cannot or will not bark, maybe her head is too sore.

on getting her out at said foster home she seemed to be walking very gingerly her back was arched and she looked so uncomfortable. on entry to the house she sourced a bowl of water and drank every drop, she had been in the van for 1 and half hours and its hardly 90 degrees either in the van or outside.
wen said fosterer ( will call polly for the purpose of this thread):lol2: so polly tried to take her lead off whilst she was drinking and she became very aggressive, not biting but growling........wtf water aggressive shes only 3 months old!!!! she wasnt interested in food but was more interested in having loves off polly and i.

i also noticed she had a very overshot jaw, you can feel her baby teeth by touching under her nose.

she still has all her baby teeth even though we were told she was 4 months old!!!! not any of her front teeth are adult ones.

so my question to you lot is what would cause such worrying signs on a puppy that from photo evidence at 8 weeks old was a strong sturdy healthy looking puppy. 

swollen joints, possible calcium deficency???? lack of natural light???

she is booked in at the vets first thing in the morning.


to add to this little girls problems she has terrible behaviour issues too, she doesnt know what a toy is!!! she doesnt know what NO means bu cowers wen a hand is raised, she is aggressive beyond belief for such a young girl, she has no confidence, its all fear based.

she is just getting to know pollys other dogs and seems to be coming out of her shell with them but is still aggressive with polly!!!

i dont mean savage just growling and showing all the signs of aggression. polly also said she is growling in her sleep!!!!!!

so folks, with all the knowledge floating around we need some input on where we go from here, any hints as to what has caused her ill health or her aggression
remember this is a malamute pup approx 3 months old!!!!!!!!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

sounds like she was badly abused at her old house
poor love


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

My first thought is obviously she has been neglected and malnourished by the sound of what you have wrote.

Is she thin? can you feel her ribs etc?


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Wanted to add it sounds like she could be in pain from the ear thing, mites? infection? and eyes sunken is a sign of dehydration also, if you pick up the skin on the back of her neck does it spring back or does it stay up where it's been pinched?

Also, I think it sounds like she has been hurt and not socialised? maybe her joint/back issue is because she's been shut somewhere like you say away from natural light? a cupboard? a toilet with no windows?

Her puppy teeth could be due to getting a poor diet, puppies who thrive push teeth through with all the goodness in their food, if she's had a bad diet then her bones/teeth etc. won't have been growing how they should for a puppy


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this the malamute pup that was in the classifieds?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

daisyleo said:


> Wanted to add it sounds like she could be in pain from the ear thing, mites? infection? and eyes sunken is a sign of dehydration also, if you pick up the skin on the back of her neck does it spring back or does it stay up where it's been pinched?
> 
> Also, I think it sounds like she has been hurt and not socialised? maybe her joint/back issue is because she's been shut somewhere like you say away from natural light? a cupboard? a toilet with no windows?
> 
> Her puppy teeth could be due to getting a poor diet, puppies who thrive push teeth through with all the goodness in their food, if she's had a bad diet then her bones/teeth etc. won't have been growing how they should for a puppy


 

trying to pinch her skin caused her discomfort but it did spring back.......as to being thin, yes she is thin but apparently has been fed on wellbeloved puppy food of which i was given a small amount to take with her


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't comment on wellbeloved food as I have never used it but being thin and in pain isn't saying much for her previous owner.

Flinching when arms are moved about is a surefire sign she's been hurt, perhaps she has been hit where you pinched the skin up and that is why she was a bit grumpy


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

when you touch her joints aswell, she growls, she is obviously in pain, polly has her booked with vet in the morning and hopefully he can relieve her pains asap


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Fingers crossed here for her, it sounds like she's in a bit of a state poor girl 

I guess as with the food issue regarding growth of teeth it could have an affect on bones & joints, if they are trying to grow but not getting the right nutrition.

Lets hope it's not too serious and easily fixable for the little treasure


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks daisy:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, the poor little mite! Sounds as if she has had a rough time! I am sure 'Polly' will help her all she can & will bring her on in leaps & bounds!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But the problem is, the puppy will be returned to her owner after the foster period is up... All of Polly's work will be for nothing


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry to hear this hun, i hope she gets better soon, sounds like she has been really badly mistreated, is it that james wellbeloved food as my mum uses this n for some people it is quite dear so maybe the old owner has not been giving her enought that she needs.

also sounds to me like she has been locked away n not socialised at all, she needs somet good to chew on to get help get rid of the puppy teeth, my mums puppies love big fat carrots that have been put in the fridge this way they dont get bad tummies from bones, n the coldness of the carrot cools there little mouth down also they get some goodness from the carrot, she has chew toys as well dont get me wrong but they dont cool there mouths down n the new toys u put in the fridge dont stay cld that long n are easily ripped. little n often walks may help her bones n joints as it is probably due to lack of exercise and not enought nutriton hopefully it wont be to late if she gets lots of care love n affection now. 

she probably feels like s:censor:t with her bad ear and other things thats why she is grumpy n obviously got a beetin when she has just done natural puppy stuff, that the stupid previous owner hasnt understood. im sure however has her can train her well and i really hope she can be brought round.

if the foster home has other dogs i personal would cage her when polly can not be there with the other dogs just for the safety of the pup n other dogs until polly finds out what her temp is like as she may change yet when she starts to feel abit more settled she may fit write in or she may start to become agressive with the new found confidance. this way she can get used to her new surroundings in safety. my mum uses the silver water dishes that hand on the cage for water as they are in a set ruteen for there food, she may have a bad tummy like one of my mums pups did about 20 years ago n the only thing pansey potter RIP would eat was chicken and rice, again little n often so her tummy gets used to more and more food.

i am so sorry to the foster home i hope the pervious owners know what they have done to this dog, personally i would name and shame if it is anyone on here as they need to know what they have done n that it is not acceptable to keep a dog like this. 

hope the owner is going to pay for vets bills, etc however much they are, is they didnt pesonally i would not hand the dog back over til they were paied fully for keep vetbills etc. i personally dont think they wanted to in the first place so hopefully they wont want the dog back.

good luck to the foster home polly i really hope this pup is not too far gone im sure polly will do everythin in there power to help the dog, i really feel for the foster home n my best wishes go out to them.

if anyone wants to comment on my advise this is fine as it only what i would do if i had the pup but never had a mal pup b4, so dont know there exact needs, i dont mind people disagreeing with my advise as i only want whats best for the pup and all help and advise would be great for the foster home, n im sure it will be apricated.

jen x fingers crossed and thumbs up :2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

it sounds like she been locked up in a small dog crate or something the whole of her short life that would explain her joints along with malnutrition :bash: 
​


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Dirtydozen :2thumb:

Could be pain related, could be down to lack of socalisation and proper care.

These dogs need experienced homes, who know how to look after them properly. Unfortunatly allot of people seem to be getting these dogs and not having the first clue about owning them, hence so many ending up in the pounds and in rescue.

Ditta are you meant to be giving this dog back to the owner?

When she goes to the vets you need to make sure they document everything, you need to ask them there opinion of the dog and her state/behaviour. Just incase, as its all dependant how far you want to take this. By all means contact the RSPCA about her condition. But I wouldnt be handing her over to them with her problems. 
She wont be a quick fix by the sounds of it, unless of course it is pain/lack of care related. Time and love is a great healer.


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Poor, poor baby. She doesn't sound like the best bred dog ever with her overshot jaw.

That aside, it doesn't sound like she's been getting what she needs from her food or mentally. :bash: Ear infections can really make dogs act out of character so a lot of her aggression could be pain related. That said, it shouldn't cause her to be fearful of people.

I'm kicking myself now for not going and fetching this girl when she was for sale. It was clear from the owners posts then she'd not got a clue. If I was in your position now, I'd make this little girl vanish off the radar.:whistling2: Some people shouldn't even own a pet potato. :bash:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like she is under nourished, and has not been fed on a correct diet for her growing bones! sounds like the last owners way of saying "no" was by hitting her what has made her head shy, I really do not envy the foster as its going to be an up hill struggle to get this girl sorted I really hope she comes on leaps and bounds after her start in life she deserves it, lets hope that the diet hasn't done any serious damage


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Any news from the vet Ditta hunny?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, waiting on what the vet has said. Ditta was telling me all about her on MSN. Poor Baby, she seriously needs help from what I've been told. I have kept her in my thoughts. How anyone could do what she has had done to her and even trust anyone is no short of a miricle. 'Polly' is doing the absolute upmost for her, that is a certain!!!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

sounds like a dog i got once she was an english bull terrier puppy had been taken away from its mum befor it was properly weened thought to be at only about 4 and a half weeks old sold to someone who put her in a play pen in a room on its own as the other dogs didnt like him he was given a tiny bowl of water a day that he usually spilled and made his bed damp and his qwner would hit him for it and dog food but not puppy food and i got him when he was 3 and a half months old he had ear mites calcium deficency fleas and a whole load of other problems all in all cost about £1000 at the vets but he turned out to be well worth it but because of a liver problem he died at only 3


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

our akita is an old girl now n getting bad legs we give her glucosamine sulpate high strength tables, yes these are 4 people but a very good vet told us to she is a big lass so give her 2 tables a night of 1000mg tablets, plus cod liver oil tablets. 

this may help her sore joints and ease some of the pain, we get them from wilko about £4 a tub. i dont know how many u sould give to the pup if u think it will help her as u would have to weight her n consult a vet as to how mch to give her.

these really help our akita n are better than the anti somet or other we got off the vet.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok update from 'polly'........seriously malnourished and dehydrated. ear infection in both ears. her aggression is probably caused by her not being used to touch, and from sheer neglect

also a small breakthrough behaviour wise.....she chose to join 'polly' to sit by the fire with her.

she is to revisit vet in 2 weeks to check on her joints again, vet doesnt want to supplement until she knows for sure what the problem is.......needs to see her after having regular nutricious food and tlc which will be abundant at 'pollys'

'polly' is going to speak to the owner about her condition and her future


thanks for everybody's support it means a lot:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> ok this is a little bit awkward but today i collected a malamute puppy that is being fostered. i, as the fosterer is too very concerned with this little girls health, when she was carried to my van i could see straight away that she wasnt in the best of health. her eyes are sunken, her head tilted due to ear infection??? very smelly and dirty brown ears. her joints seem to be swollen and tender, soooo i put her in the crate with a blanket (that was supplied by me not the owner), she wimpered all the way to her foster home she cannot or will not bark, maybe her head is too sore.
> 
> on getting her out at said foster home she seemed to be walking very gingerly her back was arched and she looked so uncomfortable. on entry to the house she sourced a bowl of water and drank every drop, she had been in the van for 1 and half hours and its hardly 90 degrees either in the van or outside.
> wen said fosterer ( will call polly for the purpose of this thread):lol2: so polly tried to take her lead off whilst she was drinking and she became very aggressive, not biting but growling........wtf water aggressive shes only 3 months old!!!! she wasnt interested in food but was more interested in having loves off polly and i.
> ...


 My first thought is that this dog has had no socialisation or proper training and has been neglected to the point of cruelty. I would see what the vet says about her physical condition and then connsider reporting to authorities based on what he says. Perhaps give the original owner the chance to relinquish the dog fully to the fosterer if this is what they want. Aggression could be a result of pain or fear. If for instance the dog has pain in the ears, the only way it can ask for the ears not to be touched, is to growl. The fosterer is experienced and have a stable pack so once the physical side of thing is sorted, I feel confident that the dogs possible mental issues could be put on an even keel with the help of her pack. 
If abuse and neglect is a strong suggestion by the vet then being part of a stable pack owned by someone who knows what they are doing, might just be the best bet for this dog.
Sounds like a puppy farm pup, bought by someone who shouldn't have taken on a dog of any kind.(I know a little bit about this dog).
It is at least in the best hands it could hope to be in right now.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

ditta said:


> .wtf water aggressive shes only 3 months old!!!! she wasnt interested in food but was more interested in having loves off polly and i.
> 
> i also noticed she had a very overshot jaw, you can feel her baby teeth by touching under her nose.



Do you have any background infor on the pup - sadly aggression at that age is not totally unusual in some of the puppy farmed lines- we have had some total nightmares come though Malamute rescue - a badly bred Malamute can be very unpleasant 
Do PM me if you want any breed specific advice or breed rescue


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

bloody hell that poor woofer :censor: some people are just wrong in the head. I'm confused tho, this puppy has been with this owner and not looked after, now it's being fostered, and then is supposed to be going back to the owner?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> bloody hell that poor woofer :censor: some people are just wrong in the head. I'm confused tho, this puppy has been with this owner and not looked after, now it's being fostered, and then is supposed to be going back to the owner?


yes initially she was to be fostered until such a time the owner could take her back,but having seen the state of her we are doing everything to keep this pup with foster carer


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah it's only going to be bad news if the dog has to go back......poor thing.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The original owner should never have gotten ANY dog (a puppy, at that! *URGH*) in the situation he was in... Some people just don't think!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Poor baby. If the owner cares about this little one even the slightest amount they need to do the right thing and leave her with the foster carer (going off the basis it was sheer ignorance and not intentional cruelty). Fingers crossed she improves


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*few piccies taken today*

few piccies of her taken today



























how could anyone think she looks healthy:bash:


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

She's so gorgeous but looks so sad. She doesn't have that cheeky twinkle in her eyes a puppy should.

Has 'Polly' managed to get hold of her owner. Please pass on some gentle hugs from me.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

he has not been in touch since yesterday so 'polly' will be contacting him:bash:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get this sorted....and I hope she gets better.......I also hope you manage to sort this out with the owner without involving the rspca as I can only imagine they will make things worse...good luck........
I am dying to know who Polly is....:lol2:I love a mystery me!


edit; having done a little digging and found posts...the for sale thread came wih an8kg bag of James welbeloved food on 05/10/08...how much are we betting it was the same bag she went to pollys with...if thats the case its no wonder she is in that state...I realise i am assuming but with health problems that bad she has not been fed anywhere near enough,I get through a 18kg bag of eukanuba for one husky pup in no time.grrrrr getting cross now.......sorry will be sensitive...not ross....but please dont let this pup go back to the owner!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a sad pathetic puppy she is.Sorry but............erm..........Polly should def keep this little girl and put the sparkle back in her eyes.What the hell has this pup gone through to make her look like this:devil::devil::devil: How can she go from a happy puppy to the one that now looks so unwell and unhappy.


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't believe he's left a poorly puppy without as much as a phone call.:bash: Saying that, he's got her in that state in the first place. :bash:

I'm hoping it all works out for this little girl and her owner does the right thing and hands her over to people that will care for her properly.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

That dog is a real mess, there is no doubt about that. Just from looking at her eyes you can tell how malnourished she is. How anyone could let her get into this state is beyond me. If the owner cared for her at all she would let this girl stay where she is so that she can get the love and care she needs. If not I'm sure the RSPCA would be very interetsed to see this dog and talk to the owner as I have delt with dogs who look better than her who have been made part of a cruelty case.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok ok ok all you detectives you have worked out who this puppy is:whistling2:

please let us deal with the owner as we are going to persuade him to do the right thing............please no nasty pm's to him just yet:2thumb:



*yes she came with that same 8k bag of food with some left in it 
*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

For all who have guessed who the puppy is well....................


for you who aint already guessed who polly is i will put you out of your misery now 

Im polly : victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

so now we all know that taco is now with the very loving arms of emma, so she has the best care possible:flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Polly, Hope you put the kettle on :lol2: if you need us to come and take some photos. :notworthy:

Neil & Debra


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> For all who have guessed who the puppy is well....................
> 
> 
> for you who aint already guessed who polly is i will put you out of your misery now
> ...


 
I had my suspisions but it was the fire place in the photos that confirmed it:lol2: 

I tend to lurk more than post but from reading your posts its clear how much you love your dogs. I'm glad she's in safe hands and hope her owner will come to his senses.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

What a sad looking pup, I hope being with Emma soon puts he spark back into her :notworthy: Good luck xx

(I had guessed that 'Polly' was Emma, so all the years of watching every brand of CSI was worth it :lol2

Jo


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

are you going to keep the poor lil thing?:flrt:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> For all who have guessed who the puppy is well....................
> 
> 
> for you who aint already guessed who polly is i will put you out of your misery now
> ...


 Now isn't that a surprise......:lol2:...and Ditta, no I wont send any pm's at all, just gutted that I actually looked at that ad and considered it wish I had considered her more seriously.......big sigh....anyway...I know she will get the best care possible...my lab pups, all 7 and mum and dad are charging around the living room floor having a bit of tv and socialising time...mum and Dad are on the sofa, well out of the way:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> What a sad looking pup, I hope being with Emma soon puts he spark back into her :notworthy: Good luck xx
> 
> (I had guessed that 'Polly' was Emma, so all the years of watching every brand of CSI was worth it :lol2
> 
> Jo


 
darn lol i cant pull the wool over anyones eyes on here haha :lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

What a miserable looking little pup, thank goodness you took her, best of luck sorting her out. With any luck her grumpiness will stop when shes not in pain anymore, ear infections are very painful and can cause placid dogs to be snappy/growly. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hope the stuff helps Emma, give her a cuggle from me if u can get close enough lol


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

well the puppy is in the best home it can be.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

P...retty
O...obviously
L...oving
L...oony
Y...ou 

:flrt::flrt: Well Done:no1: Although I already knew who Polly was:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> P...retty
> O...obviously
> L...oving
> L...oony
> ...


 
bet that took you ages to think of :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> For all who have guessed who the puppy is well....................
> 
> 
> for you who aint already guessed who polly is i will put you out of your misery now
> ...


lol i knew it 
good on you hun hope she keeps getting better


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh my Emma she really does look awful no spark in them eyes at all poor pup


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cat it took me 4 ever:lol2: Ya should have picked an easier name


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Cat it took me 4 ever:lol2: Ya should have picked an easier name


 
well after i delivered the pup to emma, we were both so shocked that emma forgot to put the kettle on and i forgot to demand my obligatory cuppa, hence polly:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> well after i delivered the pup to emma, we were both so shocked that emma forgot to put the kettle on and i forgot to demand my obligatory cuppa, hence polly:whistling2::flrt:


 lol good way of doing it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ditta yips thats deffo the one 


well she has met the skunks tonight out of their cages lol 

what fun she has tired herself out chasing them up an down (skunk behind couch her in front lol)

its nice to see her being a pup and playing instead of so defensive and on gaurd


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Awe, little love. I knew she would come round with you. She'll certainly improve with vet treatment.


I hope you are aware that not just the RSPCA can prosicute on Animal Neglet. You can do the very same as they do and take out a private prosicution which in just the same way can result in an animal keeping ban and huge fine.

And I'm sure if we set up a legal fund we can do it together.

Either way, as far as I'm concerned he should never own a dog or any animal again.
Saying she was like that when he got her, my a**e. Well, funny thing about the new welfare act is that not taking her for vet treatment when needed is breaking one of the biggest rules in the new act. also they will no longer eccept that 'I didn't know I had to take her to the vets' is not a viable excuse anymore. If you don't know, and the animal suffers then you are at fault, fact. One of the reasons I have been having a bit of a bitch lately, seems no one has bothered to read it at all.

Might also be a reason I am getting a lot of abanndoned rabbits at the mo, the winter duty of care is a hard one to some people!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> ok ok ok all you detectives you have worked out who this puppy is:whistling2:
> 
> please let us deal with the owner as we are going to persuade him to do the right thing............please no nasty pm's to him just yet:2thumb:
> 
> ...


 Shall we all go round to have a chat with the previous owner? Shall I come too? Shall I wear my arse kicking wellies or would that be classed as being mean and nasty?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Awe, little love. I knew she would come round with you. She'll certainly improve with vet treatment.
> 
> 
> I hope you are aware that not just the RSPCA can prosicute on Animal Neglet. You can do the very same as they do and take out a private prosicution which in just the same way can result in an animal keeping ban and huge fine.
> ...


 Well I have begun to wonder at the average IQ out there in all honesty just recently with some of the calls I've been getting to my advice line. I'm surprised I even have a tongue left cos I've had to bite it hard.(and most here know I am not the most tactful or sympathetic person at the best of times)
As for rabits, well, they are a chore in winter and the kids aren't interested so they get rid and will get a cute baby bunny next year when the weather is better :bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Awe, little love. I knew she would come round with you. She'll certainly improve with vet treatment.
> 
> 
> I hope you are aware that not just the RSPCA can prosicute on Animal Neglet. You can do the very same as they do and take out a private prosicution which in just the same way can result in an animal keeping ban and huge fine.
> ...


 
Laura i love you 

can this really be done as i think this is the option im going to have to take ................the owner really couldnt tell she was ill he was scared of a 4 month old pup being aggressive.............how will he act when she is 7 months old an being aggressive:bash: 

I cannot let her go back to him and i dont want the RSPCA to take her 

i am more than happy to keep her here she is slowly getting used to attention she is slowly coming round to the fact i dont pap my pants an give in when she growls i stand my ground and she goes in time out 

she knows i wont back off or bat an eye lid if she bites me as she has done that 

she is confused that im not running scared at these things but is getting used to having a bit of athourity and security


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Shall we all go round to have a chat with the previous owner? Shall I come too? Shall I wear my arse kicking wellies or would that be classed as being mean and nasty?


 
fenny put yer wellies away love......your time will come:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Laura i love you
> 
> can this really be done as i think this is the option im going to have to take ................the owner really couldnt tell she was ill he was scared of a 4 month old pup being aggressive.............how will he act when she is 7 months old an being aggressive:bash:
> 
> ...


 First thing to do is tell the vet what you plan and ask him to write a report. If you want to bring a private prosecution, beggar my Rayburn fund, I'll donate towards it.
Otherwise, if the perevious owner reads this, do the right thing, contact Emma and sign the dog over to her as you are obviously not the sort of person who should be owning a dog.
It'll save you a lot of hassle and public humiliation (I for one will contact your local newspapers to give them the story if a private prosecution goes ahead). Do the right thing for the dog as you are obviously not able to give it what it needs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> fenny put yer wellies away love......your time will come:whistling2:


 Dammit. And I was so looking forward to a day out.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, as said. Yes we could bring a private case against him. With vet reports etc
RFUK A-TEAM (Animal Team) V's Sicko who abused pup!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well neil an deborah are coming on thurs to take some proper pics of her............


cat an ditta are coming to see her tomorrow i wonder would laura be able to come with you then she can see in the flesh what a state she is in 


i had her at the vets 1st thing this morn an even she said that she shouldnt go back to the original owner as if she can get in that state in 2 months of owning her what bloomin state would she have been in, in another 2 months 

she would be more than happy to make a report stating this pup has been neglected 

she even reccommended i speak to the RSPCA even though she aint too hot on them either


----------



## NeoCult (Oct 24, 2008)

poor mal  if it should need a good home let me know


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Dammit. And I was so looking forward to a day out.


well admittedly i was looking forward to seeing you in wellies but we cant always have what we want in life:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NeoCult said:


> poor mal  if it should need a good home let me know


 
Im am a good home thanks :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

NeoCult said:


> poor mal  if it should need a good home let me know


She has a good home where she is now


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> First thing to do is tell the vet what you plan and ask him to write a report. If you want to bring a private prosecution, beggar my Rayburn fund, I'll donate towards it.
> Otherwise, if the perevious owner reads this, do the right thing, contact Emma and sign the dog over to her as you are obviously not the sort of person who should be owning a dog.
> It'll save you a lot of hassle and public humiliation (I for one will contact your local newspapers to give them the story if a private prosecution goes ahead). Do the right thing for the dog as you are obviously not able to give it what it needs.


 
Driving me mad at the moment. We have 2 local Animal Freecycles. Rochdale and Oldham. It's had more animals posted on lately than the whole time the 2 Forums have been running! Everyone is getting rid cause it's tooooooooo dark, it's a Recession I have no money! excuse excuse excuse. And the amount of Rabbits I have taken in with Claws nearing an inch long, curled over and cutting into feet!!!
I don't work, my poor hubby does, I have 2 kids. I can keep all my well over 150 pets well fed and secure with loads of love (yes even the chickens, ducks and Turkey who love their love in the form of warm tea in the evenings lol) but I can afford and look after them all. And yet some idiot can't look after 1 dog, 1 rabbit, 1 flipping hamster!!!!!!! This is why my posts of late have been very blunt and in some cases written on the spade I am beating them with. But I and many others on here are picking up the pieces of those Idiots too bloody stupid to pick up a book and research about the animal they are INTENDING on getting! Not afterwards when the animal is suffering BECAUSE of their Stupidty.
So if I bite someones head off cause They post 'I bought such and such, had it a week, what does it eat?' Then I am gonna bite their head off. Someone will tell them what to feed it in the very next post and some wishing they had the front to say what those few of us do, I'm here to make sure they bloody well think next time before they start distroying a life.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> well admittedly i was looking forward to seeing you in wellies but we cant always have what we want in life:whistling2::flrt:


 Darn it and I have some nice new shiny ones too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> well admittedly i was looking forward to seeing you in wellies but we cant always have what we want in life:whistling2::flrt:


 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL i can just imagine ya both gerrin outta the van 

you with malice on ya face ditta an fenny in her wellies :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just checking on times Emma as I have to be at a mates tomorrow day so seeing what time I'll be back from his. If I can I will come up if thats ok with Cat and Ditta. I'll sit in the back aswell aslong as I bring my cushion. I'll just lie down lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Just checking on times Emma as I have to be at a mates tomorrow day so seeing what time I'll be back from his. If I can I will come up if thats ok with Cat and Ditta. I'll sit in the back aswell aslong as I bring my cushion. I'll just lie down lol


 
okies cool 

her ears really are bothering her now im using the drops to loosen all the [email protected] in them sh keeps wakin up crying an itching at them


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> fenny put yer wellies away love......your time will come:whistling2:





fenwoman said:


> Dammit. And I was so looking forward to a day out.





ditta said:


> well admittedly i was looking forward to seeing you in wellies but we cant always have what we want in life:whistling2::flrt:





fenwoman said:


> Darn it and I have some nice new shiny ones too.


oh FFS get a f:censor:kin room!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

We will make a donation to the kick the little :censor: fund. 

Pity we couldn't make it tomorrow Emma, would have been nice to meet Cat and Ditta, but we will be there on Thursday.

Best wishes to you all.

Neil & Debra


----------



## NeoCult (Oct 24, 2008)

Emma sorry read your post wrong, i apologise, good luck with her


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> okies cool
> 
> her ears really are bothering her now im using the drops to loosen all the [email protected] in them sh keeps wakin up crying an itching at them


 
I'll bring some Thornit with me aswell for her ears. It's fantastic stuff!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you ever know you are meeting Cat and Ditta bandage ya baps coz they are on the rampage:whistling2: (Ignoring Cats little outburst)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> We will make a donation to the kick the little :censor: fund.
> 
> Pity we couldn't make it tomorrow Emma, would have been nice to meet Cat and Ditta, but we will be there on Thursday.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you hun looking forward to seeing you both again


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NeoCult said:


> Emma sorry read your post wrong, i apologise, good luck with her


 
Its okies  : victory::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If you ever know you are meeting Cat and Ditta bandage ya baps coz they are on the rampage:whistling2: (Ignoring Cats little outburst)


 
nah tis only yours im after n dittas after fennys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I'll bring some Thornit with me aswell for her ears. It's fantastic stuff!


 

fankies hun it breaks my heart when she starts crying in her sleep then wakes up and looks at me with the big brown eyes


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A foursome thats nice:whistling2: Me with my T shirt and Fenny in her wellies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If you ever know you are meeting Cat and Ditta bandage ya baps coz they are on the rampage:whistling2: (Ignoring Cats little outburst)


 
you into bondage with bandages now shell :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> A foursome thats nice:whistling2: Me with my T shirt and Fenny in her wellies


 
ooooh we can have a fettish party!! ill wear my gay pink slippers n dit can wear her sexy pink cow pajamas :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> you into bondage with bandages now shell :whistling2:


 
she claims she aint kinky but im not convinced........


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Me and my baps are off to bed now as some of us have to be up in the morning. CU tomorrow............................Goes off to dream about Fetish parties, wellies, T shirts and cats:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she claims she aint kinky but im not convinced........


hmmmmm yah right suspicious aint she :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Me and my baps are off to bed now as some of us have to be up in the morning. CU tomorrow............................Goes off to dream about Fetish parties, wellies, T shirts and cats:lol2:


tut woman bald cats :whistling2:


nite nite lol x x x x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, I'm off to bed now peeps. I'll let you know tomorrow if I can make it up with Cat and Ditta. Hope I can.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nite nite laura hope ya can too : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how the hell has the smut crept over to this thread? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh FFS get a f:censor:kin room!!


 Ok.<calls to ditta> Hey babe, come over and see my new parlour :flrt::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Ok.<calls to ditta> Hey babe, come over and see my new parlour :flrt::lol2:


that doesnt worry me cos ditta has some class, no way would she shag in somewhere so hidiously decorated :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that doesnt worry me cos ditta has some class, no way would she shag in somewhere so hidiously decorated :lol2:


'S ok. I have plenty of rooms <wicked evil grin>


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how the hell has the smut crept over to this thread? :lol2:


 i blame you :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ami_j said:


> i blame you :lol2:


 Yeah...me too :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> 'S ok. I have plenty of rooms <wicked evil grin>


 
tis ok, well let Ditta choose....... well Ditta......your women are waiting...........


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> i blame you :lol2:


where the hell did you spring from?!?! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Yeah...me too :whistling2:


stop gangin up on me you two!!!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> tis ok, well let Ditta choose....... well Ditta......your women are waiting...........


you know your the only woman for me darling:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> you know your the only woman for me fen darling:flrt::flrt:


 
WHAT?!?!??!?!?!?!:devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where the hell did you spring from?!?! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> stop gangin up on me you two!!!!!


LOL i r ninja....dw i know your the innocent one really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> LOL i r ninja....dw i know your the innocent one really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you better believe it sweet cheeks! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> WHAT?!?!??!?!?!?!:devil:


 Whoever did that is in serious trouble cos I jsut snorted tea right down my nose and all over the keyboard!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Whoever did that is in serious trouble cos I jsut snorted tea right down my nose and all over the keyboard!!:bash::bash::bash:


lol i did that the other day with milk


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Whoever did that is in serious trouble cos I jsut snorted tea right down my nose and all over the keyboard!!:bash::bash::bash:


 
wow, if i felt threatened before, i definately dont know!! how attractive!!! hope you managed to keep yer false teeth in though? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wow, if i felt threatened before, i definately dont know!! how attractive!!! hope you managed to keep yer false teeth in though? :lol2:


I'll have you know I look stunning with tea coming out of my nose. It's brought grown men to their knees begging me to marry them........................But I'm not one to boast :whistling2:


I'm off to my bed now to dream of pink cow pyjamas :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I'll have you know I look stunning with tea coming out of my nose. It's brought grown men to their knees......to look for my false teeth ive just spat out on the floor..........But I'm not one to boast :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I'm off to my bed now to dream of pink cow pyjamas :flrt:


lovely!!!! 
trust me, with what i have planned tonight she wont have time to think about your wellies! :devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> trust me, with what i have planned tonight she wont have time to think about your wellies! :devil:


I can lend them to you if you like. Deep blue and shiny they are with buckles on the side.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I can lend them to you if you like. Deep blue and shiny they are with buckles on the side.


 
im guessin you didnt read the quote from you that i quoted then? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat, stop flirting with Fennie! She is going to marry me & we are going to live in a house full of parrots!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat, stop flirting with Fennie! She is going to marry me & we are going to live in a house full of parrots!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thank feck for that! then maybe shell stop tryna get her mitts on my Ditta!!! im not flirtin either!!! grrrrrr :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: 

TBH, if I wasnt into women before, I think the fiery Fennie would certainly make me wanna check out the boys! I like the quiet life! hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How is the little girl this morning ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is okies i have discovered she is coller shy too as i took another bite from her trying to manover her outta the way via her collar  

she absolutely hates being touched without her permission 

if she comes to me she is fine an will be stroked/petted for so long then starts growling and i dont mean a lil growl its a nasty nasty growl 

this girl really hasnt been loved or stroked or petted or cared for properly at all and she is only :censor: 4 months old


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

humm abit confused??? to what is going on, 

i think cat is in love with fenny tho :lol2: only joking cat

but ur getting very nauty with all these rudi posts cat :lol2: 

me thinks the mods shud restrict ur acess to over 18's only lol until u carm down lol

anyway still confused lol but i hope the pup is getting better emma,i wish u the best of luck with everythin, i really hope she dosnt go back to the old owner, even if the old owner does want her back i dont think there is much she/he can if the dog is in ur care n she has no written proof u are just looking after it for a while, is the dog reg in the old owners name?

but anyway she wont have a leg to stand on when it comes to getting the dog back till she pays u every penny back for food, vets, travel costs to the vets and plus u could charge an extra 5a a day for board as it has taken up ur personal time. so all this added together will be alot so dont think they will be willing to pay a few hundred quid back to get there dog.

ps hope i got the write thread n not cats hot line for rudiness lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news off the pre owner yet or should that be abuser:devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i was in conversation with the owner last nite via text and he dosnt seem to realise how serious this is and that he has done anything wrong 


his excuse for her being so thin was she wont eat for him BOLL:censor:X she eats like a pig here an the food he sent her too 

his excuse for her being aggressive was...............he took her too london with him that could of spooked her....................also he was scared of her and didnt know what to do 


he said that he has the time to spend with her just hasnt spent it properly :bash:

he also said he has had 2 behavourists out to help him an that dint work he still was doing it wrong 

He also used the excuse that it was his first time owning the breed so that could be where he has gone wrong 

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Nanook was my first flaming husky was he malnourished an aggressive cos it was my 1st time owning one NO because i did years and years of research before i got my husky 

i was 28 years old when i got him had been wanting a husky since i was about 5 i waited till i knew i could commit to the breed before buying 

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My first ever snow dog (he was husky x mal x wolf) was a family dog and he ended up being the best dog I have ever met (not a biased opinion, either) and rather round!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He always came across as a pillock in his threads:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He always came across as a pillock in his threads:devil:


 
i was going round and round in circles in the end i said to him look im going to seek advice i will get back to you when i have


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

EmmaJ if you have to pay this idiot or if you have to pay for a personal case against him i would be more than willing to contribute towards it 

i just hope the poor little pup can stay with you and get the love time and attention she deserves


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have read this thread with tears in my eyes for this puppy ....i am so glad she is with you now emmaj..............now i dont have a lot of money but will happily contribute to any fund that helps this pup be it for a prosecution or a donantion to vets fee's ..it wont be a lot but it all helps .....good luck with her emma


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

The pup is four months old, why the hell should she be needing a behaviourist at that age!?

I am still concerned as to what this pup has been through in her short life. I have met some abused pups in my time that have been beaten, starved and not fed, but none have shown any signs of being nearly as bad as this girl whilst so young.

Emma do you have any idea where he bought her from? and at what age?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the number of someone that may possibly be able to help without having to get the RSPCA involved im going to give him a call in a bit and give him the details see what we can do for her 


thank you so much everyone for your support :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> The pup is four months old, why the hell should she be needing a behaviourist at that age!?
> 
> I am still concerned as to what this pup has been through in her short life. I have met some abused pups in my time that have been beaten, starved and not fed, but none have shown any signs of being nearly as bad as this girl whilst so young.
> 
> Emma do you have any idea where he bought her from? and at what age?


i dont know all i can recall is she came for london as far as i know she was 8 wks old he had only had her a week when he was trying to sell her 

she is a very very aggressive puppy she hates being touched 

i had 2 small break throughs she let me pet her all over her body rubbing her and stroking her and enjoyed it for a good while then plodded off with no growl 

she has just taken some treats out of my hand really gently and eaten them over my lap no growl 

i got my 1st bite trying to hand feed her some kibble my second steering her away from somat via her collar 

and im expecting many more too  

she is so screwed up its unbelievable 

Im determined to get her through this i will not give up on her


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i was in conversation with the owner last nite via text and he dosnt seem to realise how serious this is and that he has done anything wrong
> 
> 
> his excuse for her being so thin was she wont eat for him BOLL:censor:X she eats like a pig here an the food he sent her too
> ...


 
sounds like an absolute tool..
Wils was my first 'snow dog' and i admit i didn't do an amazing amount of research, mainly because i didn't have time... started reading into them and then bosh! one for 'sale' around the corner from me.
You don't have to be a genius or a dog whispering care worker to understand you need to work at it... 

Although saying that, Wils is still a class A mong! (just checked, had her a year and 17 days)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> sounds like an absolute tool..
> Wils was my first 'snow dog' and i admit i didn't do an amazing amount of research, mainly because i didn't have time... started reading into them and then bosh! one for 'sale' around the corner from me.
> You don't have to be a genius or a dog whispering care worker to understand you need to work at it...
> 
> Although saying that, Wils is still a class A mong! (just checked, had her a year and 17 days)


 
awwwwwwww but meko you would think she has been with you from 8wks old the way she is with you 

i have never known or met a dog that adore a person the way she does you hun 

you have done a fantastic job with her an she is an amazing pooch :flrt:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

I will also help with money if you are to go down the route of prosecuting the previous owner. my "axanthic royal fund" seems alittle unethical now when this girly needs our help.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my Lord, Ive just read through this thread, I cant believe a puppy of her age can have such sad eyes  its made me cry for the pain she has gone through poor lass, Im so glad she is now in a safe, loving home now with you emmaj! I too will donate to the cause if it comes to prosecution as she should stay in a place of safety and love and not go back to the abuser she has come from, give her a big sloppy kiss from me, Faith and Lexi (if she lets you near for one)

Corenne x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

another tiny break through though she does keep snapping at me when i stroke her 

she has come under my lap top table curled up next to me an put her head on my lap 

she is sorta getting the idea of the affection and attention thing by watching the other dogs i think


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww but meko you would think she has been with you from 8wks old the way she is with you
> 
> i have never known or met a dog that adore a person the way she does you hun
> 
> you have done a fantastic job with her an she is an amazing pooch :flrt:


 
think it was only 2 months or so after getting her, wasn't it when you borrowed her..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> think it was only 2 months or so after getting her, wasn't it when you borrowed her..


 
yeps an the bond she had formed with you wow :flrt:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hun, Ive been speaking with Trish, she has said you are more than welcome to registered at you local pdsa under her name (I have with my 2) she makes very regular donations so gets free vet treatment (instead of having the vet treatment and leaving a donation at the time). she uses the pdsa for all the rescue dogs and her own and they really are great, she said when she can she can also help with transporting you to the nearest one.

have the de-stressing pills worked at all? or shown any signs of working? valium for dogs :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Oh my Lord, Ive just read through this thread, I cant believe a puppy of her age can have such sad eyes  its made me cry for the pain she has gone through poor lass, Im so glad she is now in a safe, loving home now with you emmaj! I too will donate to the cause if it comes to prosecution as she should stay in a place of safety and love and not go back to the abuser she has come from, give her a big sloppy kiss from me, Faith and Lexi (if she lets you near for one)
> 
> Corenne x


thank you hun 

i will blow her one for now as he has gone into play mode lol she was leading bow round by his tail a moment ago :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Em you are a star, I knew everyone would be on your side and offer help if needed, me too, This pup has the chance of a new start and if I could have picked the perfect home it would have been you.:2thumb:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

im glad to hear she is warming to you emma!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thank you hun
> 
> i will blow her one for now as he has gone into play mode lol she was leading bow round by his tail a moment ago :lol2:


Oh bless her! thats how puppies should be :flrt: Shes so lush, I do have a love for huskys, mals and NI's think it will have to be a dog for the future


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

3been watching this thread, i now know who it is. and i remember the pics of the dog when he got him/her... so awful so so awful 
such a shame.
keep going emmaj you are a star!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Arggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh puppy mats if anyone has any spare then send um this way lol 

she really aint getting the grasp of piddling outside yet lol bless her 

my carpets likea swimming pool nearly and i constantly stink of carpet cleaner as well as the wonderful smell of dogs lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Hun, Ive been speaking with Trish, she has said you are more than welcome to registered at you local pdsa under her name (I have with my 2) she makes very regular donations so gets free vet treatment (instead of having the vet treatment and leaving a donation at the time). she uses the pdsa for all the rescue dogs and her own and they really are great, she said when she can she can also help with transporting you to the nearest one.
> 
> have the de-stressing pills worked at all? or shown any signs of working? valium for dogs :lol2:


i think they are a lil hun yeah she did come an curl up next to me an put her head on my lap and was only snapping not actually eating me lol


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

How you get the smell out and clean it?? would love to know as my pair think its great fun going outside for ages then coming in and doing their business on the carpet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> 3been watching this thread, i now know who it is. and i remember the pics of the dog when he got him/her... so awful so so awful
> such a shame.
> keep going emmaj you are a star!!


 
thank you so much hun :flrt:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wel done emma ive bene following this thread but was to upset and angry to post up til now..


I really hope that from now on this dog wil feel safe and loved..

whatever happens to the previous owner they do need to understand how horrificly wrong they got it..

im glad the pup is safe now..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> How you get the smell out and clean it?? would love to know as my pair think its great fun going outside for ages then coming in and doing their business on the carpet


 
im using a diluted disinfectant its just a cheapy one from asda but seems to be doing the job :2thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

do you want me to pick up some puppy mats while im out??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sparkle said:


> wel done emma ive bene following this thread but was to upset and angry to post up til now..
> 
> 
> I really hope that from now on this dog wil feel safe and loved..
> ...


 
Thank you hun 

the thing that scares me most about the original owner an these were his words in a text..............if i get it wrong again when i get her back then you can report me to the spca.................

i was getting so cross by that point.............if he was to get it wrong again thats it she is dead 

i cannot let her go back to him


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Arggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh puppy mats if anyone has any spare then send um this way lol
> 
> she really aint getting the grasp of piddling outside yet lol bless her
> 
> my carpets likea swimming pool nearly and i constantly stink of carpet cleaner as well as the wonderful smell of dogs lol


hi emma u prob already know this but when my mum has a new pup she just puts newspaper down with a plastic sheet underneath, she puts it where ever the pups wants to wee wee, n then everyday moves it nearer n nearer the door then finally outside.

she changes the papers everytime it wees but leaves at lest one sheet so the pup can smell the wee wee a bit n wees on top.

but must pups she lets out with the older dogs they watch them wee then have a wee on top of the other wee wee so dont really have any problems with wee wees in the house.

hope this helps but im sure u know ur stuff already :2thumb: jen x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> do you want me to pick up some puppy mats while im out??


 
would be fantastic if you could hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:

dont like them but i think they are definately needed for the sake of my very worn carpet LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hi emma u prob already know this but when my mum has a new pup she just puts newspaper down with a plastic sheet underneath, she puts it where ever the pups wants to wee wee, n then everyday moves it nearer n nearer the door then finally outside.
> 
> she changes the papers everytime it wees but leaves at lest one sheet so the pup can smell the wee wee a bit n wees on top.
> 
> ...


 
have tried with paper but its goin straight through lol to the carpet she has started following the other dogs out side an has a few times gone loo on the laminate in the kitchen instead lol an a couple of times outside 

she will get there in the end :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> humm abit confused??? to what is going on,
> 
> *i think cat is in love with fenny tho* :lol2: only joking cat
> 
> ...


 
lmao!!!! WTF?!?!?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> have tried with paper but its goin straight through lol to the carpet she has started following the other dogs out side an has a few times gone loo on the laminate in the kitchen instead lol an a couple of times outside
> 
> she will get there in the end :lol2:


get a large plastic sheet n put it under the paper, i supose if u havnt got one a tarpolin (sp) lol would also work. :2thumb: just saves the carpet if u avnt got puppy pads, i wont use puppy pads as they just get ripped up by pups we have had, they seem to think they are toys lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao!!!! WTF?!?!?


ay up cats back time for the filth to start again, cover ur ears all u young people out there lol

cat ur a mucki pussi lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> get a large plastic sheet n put it under the paper, i supose if u havnt got one a tarpolin (sp) lol would also work. :2thumb: just saves the carpet if u avnt got puppy pads, i wont use puppy pads as they just get ripped up by pups we have had, they seem to think they are toys lol


 
she is scared of toys so i dont think she will rip them up lol 

i dont have no plastic sheets or owt not got much storage space here to keep stuff like that stored :lol2: most stuff just gets thrown out when not needed anymore


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

by now im guessing the previous owner has probably seen this, have they said anything today emma?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> she is scared of toys so i dont think she will rip them up lol
> 
> i dont have no plastic sheets or owt not got much storage space here to keep stuff like that stored :lol2: most stuff just gets thrown out when not needed anymore


oh just thought black bags r good to, its just newpaper is alot cheaper than puppy pads lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> by now im guessing the previous owner has probably seen this, have they said anything today emma?


nopes not a word 

i know he was on last nite but aint looked to see if he has been on today or not yet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh just thought black bags r good to, its just newpaper is alot cheaper than puppy pads lol


 
lol this is gonna sound so bizzarre but now i dont have the rats i dont have newspaper about anymore 

im a weirdo i dont have a tv an i dont have newspapers :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Poor wee thing - thank god someone with sense has her now. I hope you do keep her.

On a slightly seperate note I used to breed British Shorthairs and really liked the sound of the Wellbeloved stuff and put my cats and kittens on it. Without fail they all lost weight and condition - it was terrible - I would never touch it again - ever!



Pimperella said:


> Driving me mad at the moment. We have 2 local Animal Freecycles. Rochdale and Oldham. It's had more animals posted on lately than the whole time the 2 Forums have been running! Everyone is getting rid cause it's tooooooooo dark, it's a Recession I have no money! excuse excuse excuse. And the amount of Rabbits I have taken in with Claws nearing an inch long, curled over and cutting into feet!!!
> I don't work, my poor hubby does, I have 2 kids. I can keep all my well over 150 pets well fed and secure with loads of love (yes even the chickens, ducks and Turkey who love their love in the form of warm tea in the evenings lol) but I can afford and look after them all. And yet some idiot can't look after 1 dog, 1 rabbit, 1 flipping hamster!!!!!!! This is why my posts of late have been very blunt and in some cases written on the spade I am beating them with. But I and many others on here are picking up the pieces of those Idiots too bloody stupid to pick up a book and research about the animal they are INTENDING on getting! Not afterwards when the animal is suffering BECAUSE of their Stupidty.
> So if I bite someones head off cause They post 'I bought such and such, had it a week, what does it eat?' Then I am gonna bite their head off. Someone will tell them what to feed it in the very next post and some wishing they had the front to say what those few of us do, I'm here to make sure they bloody well think next time before they start distroying a life.


And on this note I probably have a couple spaces for females in my 'free range' rabbits I believe Ditta is coming soon and I could always beg:notworthy: - so If you want me to have a couple just pm me : victory:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Dear Santa

This year I would like lots of old newspaper, bin bags and some plastic sheets.

All my love

EmmaJ


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> This year I would like lots of old newspaper, bin bags and some plastic sheets.
> 
> ...


 
LOL Chaise that made me chuckle :blush::lol2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Thank you hun
> 
> the thing that scares me most about the original owner an these were his words in a text..............if i get it wrong again when i get her back then you can report me to the spca.................
> 
> ...


 
how can he even think about having the puppy back when he could not look after her in the first place...........please mr owner if your reading this (i am sure you are ) ....dont not even think about wanting this poor puppy back ..do the right thing straight away and sign all ownership over to emma...please learn by your mistakes with the pup and leave her with emma to have a happy healthy life


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> how can he even think about having the puppy back when he could not look after her in the first place...........please mr owner if your reading this (i am sure you are ) ....dont not even think about wanting this poor puppy back ..do the right thing straight away and sign all ownership over to emma...please learn by your mistakes with the pup and leave her with emma to have a happy healthy life


 
Well, He has a choice. Sign her over or well, we all club together and take him to court under the animal welfare act in which case he will never get to own a dog again and will be publicly Humiliated in newspapers and if I can pull some strings TV and Radio.

I'm coming over to see her today. Bit of Spirit healing, Tellington Touch and just general puppy love.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Arggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh puppy mats if anyone has any spare then send um this way lol
> 
> she really aint getting the grasp of piddling outside yet lol bless her
> 
> my carpets likea swimming pool nearly and i constantly stink of carpet cleaner as well as the wonderful smell of dogs lol


I won't have carpet in the house because of this. You never really get the stink out. Can't you rip them up and have washable rugs down instead and it's a helluva lot easier to mop with your zoflora bucket.
Nor do I approve of training puppies to toilet in the house. No paper, no puppy pads or anything else. OUtside every hour or whenever it looks like it wants to go. Praise praise praise (much leaping about and "ohhh look at the wee wee,what goood wee wee")once she goes. Eventually she'll go on the command of "do a wee wee" which is useful if you are in a hurry.
Mind you I have such a strong aversion to carpets which I consider unhygeinic things in any case. However much you wash or scrub them, the fact remains, they are made of fibres which trap filth, dust, grit and then add urine and faeces smells <barf>.To me it's like wearing the same set of clothes and if you get pee or poo or dirt on them, just giving them a rub with a damp cloth but still carrying on wearing them. Yuck.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol this is gonna sound so bizzarre but now i dont have the rats i dont have newspaper about anymore
> 
> im a weirdo i dont have a tv an i dont have newspapers :lol2:


 Silly gal. I don't buy newspapers either yet I still have plenty for the animals. You got a paper bank near you??? <notices looks of horror on peepses faces> What?!?!?!? It's being recycled ain't it?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> Poor wee thing - thank god someone with sense has her now. I hope you do keep her.
> 
> On a slightly seperate note I used to breed British Shorthairs and really liked the sound of the Wellbeloved stuff and put my cats and kittens on it. Without fail they all lost weight and condition - it was terrible - I would never touch it again - ever!
> 
> ...


 I used to show Siamese and mine too were fed on James Wellbeloved and did really really well on it. I have also reared pups on it and they too grow sleek and plum. I love the stuff but sadly it is out of my price range now with so many animals to feed.It's cheap and cheerful here and I'm talking about the feed and me :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I won't have carpet in the house because of this. You never really get the stink out. Can't you rip them up and have washable rugs down instead and it's a helluva lot easier to mop with your zoflora bucket.
> Nor do I approve of training puppies to toilet in the house. No paper, no puppy pads or anything else. OUtside every hour or whenever it looks like it wants to go. Praise praise praise (*much leaping about and "ohhh look at the wee wee,what goood wee wee*")once she goes. Eventually she'll go on the command of "do a wee wee" which is useful if you are in a hurry.
> Mind you I have such a strong aversion to carpets which I consider unhygeinic things in any case. However much you wash or scrub them, the fact remains, they are made of fibres which trap filth, dust, grit and then add urine and faeces smells <barf>.To me it's like wearing the same set of clothes and if you get pee or poo or dirt on them, just giving them a rub with a damp cloth but still carrying on wearing them. Yuck.


sorry this made me chuckle! This is me at 5am every morning lol,I do sometimes wonder what the neighbours are thinking... :blush:

Problem with my puppy is she seems to want a wee every 20mins... We put her out every half hour and she still manages to make two puddles in between on the kitchen floor :bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I won't have carpet in the house because of this. You never really get the stink out. Can't you rip them up and have washable rugs down instead and it's a helluva lot easier to mop with your zoflora bucket.
> Nor do I approve of training puppies to toilet in the house. No paper, no puppy pads or anything else. OUtside every hour or whenever it looks like it wants to go. Praise praise praise (much leaping about and "ohhh look at the wee wee,what goood wee wee")once she goes. Eventually she'll go on the command of "do a wee wee" which is useful if you are in a hurry.
> Mind you I have such a strong aversion to carpets which I consider unhygeinic things in any case. However much you wash or scrub them, the fact remains, they are made of fibres which trap filth, dust, grit and then add urine and faeces smells <barf>.To me it's like wearing the same set of clothes and if you get pee or poo or dirt on them, just giving them a rub with a damp cloth but still carrying on wearing them. Yuck.


 
i think emma has alot on her plate at the mo n maynot have time to rip all her carpets up coz of the pup n buy rugs, she isnt train the pup to wee in the house, im sure its just accidants that arnt really that important at the mo as the pup sound like it has been through hell and is now in a new enviorment, even tho the enviroment is a better place it is still all different with different people n surrounding. 

one of our dogs when it was younger was let out all the time constantly throughout the day, some short periods some longer n no way would it do it outside, would hold it till it came in then there u go. so the paper trainin was the only way for this dog, but now its fine n always goes out side, n my mum has a fair few dogs.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I used to show Siamese and mine too were fed on James Wellbeloved and did really really well on it. I have also reared pups on it and they too grow sleek and plum. I love the stuff but sadly it is out of my price range now with so many animals to feed.It's cheap and cheerful here and I'm talking about the feed and me :lol2:


my mums uses it on most of her dogs yep it costs alot to feed most of the gang on it but totally worth it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I used to show Siamese and mine too were fed on James Wellbeloved and did really really well on it. I have also reared pups on it and they too grow sleek and plum. I love the stuff but sadly it is out of my price range now with so many animals to feed.It's cheap and cheerful here and I'm talking about the feed and me :lol2:


 
totally agree my 1st sibe an springer were brought up on what Taco is on an thrived


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a firm believer in James Wellbeloved food, too.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is her name Taco? Tis a strange name for a mal pup... A FEMALE mal pup at that...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I won't have carpet in the house because of this. You never really get the stink out. Can't you rip them up and have washable rugs down instead and it's a helluva lot easier to mop with your zoflora bucket.
> Nor do I approve of training puppies to toilet in the house. No paper, no puppy pads or anything else. OUtside every hour or whenever it looks like it wants to go. Praise praise praise (much leaping about and "ohhh look at the wee wee,what goood wee wee")once she goes. Eventually she'll go on the command of "do a wee wee" which is useful if you are in a hurry.
> Mind you I have such a strong aversion to carpets which I consider unhygeinic things in any case. However much you wash or scrub them, the fact remains, they are made of fibres which trap filth, dust, grit and then add urine and faeces smells <barf>.To me it's like wearing the same set of clothes and if you get pee or poo or dirt on them, just giving them a rub with a damp cloth but still carrying on wearing them. Yuck.





fenwoman said:


> Silly gal. I don't buy newspapers either yet I still have plenty for the animals. You got a paper bank near you??? <notices looks of horror on peepses faces> What?!?!?!? It's being recycled ain't it?


yeah im gonna see what the floor boards are like an probs seal them either that or could get cheap lino that looks like laminate :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> sorry this made me chuckle! This is me at 5am every morning lol,I do sometimes wonder what the neighbours are thinking... :blush:
> 
> Problem with my puppy is she seems to want a wee every 20mins... We put her out every half hour and she still manages to make two puddles in between on the kitchen floor :bash:


My neighbours are well used to me hehe. If I aren't lepping about rejoicing over a piddle, I'm out in a thunderstorm playing fetch and dishing out treats and lepping up and down shouting "yippee yippee" and giving bits of cheese every time there is a crash of thunder. Any nervy cowering dog gets ignored completely and within a short time, they too are chasing the ball and coming to me for treats. It's amazing how not scary a crash of thunder becomes when a little bit of asda smartprice cheddar comes at the same time:mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah im gonna see what the floor boards are like an probs seal them either that or could get cheap lino that looks like laminate :lol2:


If you are a bit broke at the mo' you could always go to B&Q and get a big tub or their cheapo white gloss paint for the time beings. Or just a thick coat of yacht varnish until you have money to do something more durable with it. I get most of my washable rugs from the £1 shop or car boot sales. My fave are the old 'tumbletwist' bathroom type rugs which are comfy . Don't half make life easier to swish yer zoflora mop around and have the place clean and smelling nice in a flash and put down clean smelling of Daz (or whatever you use) rugs as required. If you were closer I'd offer to come and help remove the carpet and redo the floors with you but everyone is so far away from me :-(

BTW what is everyone's fave zoflora 'flavour'? Mine is flowershop or lavender.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> My neighbours are well used to me hehe. If I aren't lepping about rejoicing over a piddle, I'm out in a thunderstorm playing fetch and dishing out treats and lepping up and down shouting "yippee yippee" and giving bits of cheese every time there is a crash of thunder. Any nervy cowering dog gets ignored completely and within a short time, they too are chasing the ball and coming to me for treats. It's amazing how not scary a crash of thunder becomes when a little bit of asda smartprice cheddar comes at the same time:mf_dribble:


Hmmm do you think that would work with fireworks??!! Faith is a complete nervous wreck when it comes to fireworks, she curls up in a corner shaking :whistling2: Lexi however was out in the garden having cuddles watching the show lol..

I think my neighbours regard me as that nutty woman that stands outside holding a 'killer' snake whilst running about throwing balls (tennis that is nor royal pythons:whistling2 and shouting 'woooooo good girl! who did a poopsie in the garden!' and 'yeaaaay whos doing a wee wee outside like a good girl!'....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> If you are a bit broke at the mo' you could always go to B&Q and get a big tub or their cheapo white gloss paint for the time beings. Or just a thick coat of yacht varnish until you have money to do something more durable with it. I get most of my washable rugs from the £1 shop or car boot sales. My fave are the old 'tumbletwist' bathroom type rugs which are comfy . Don't half make life easier to swish yer zoflora mop around and have the place clean and smelling nice in a flash and put down clean smelling of Daz (or whatever you use) rugs as required. If you were closer I'd offer to come and help remove the carpet and redo the floors with you but everyone is so far away from me :-(
> 
> BTW what is everyone's fave zoflora 'flavour'? Mine is flowershop or lavender.


 
LOL its the same with me everyone seems so far from me too haha 

yeah it would make life easier all round not just with the dogs with the skunks too so much easier to clean their toilet mess up too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Why is her name Taco? Tis a strange name for a mal pup... A FEMALE mal pup at that...


 
I have no idea i think it must have a meaning in his own language 

i do like Nuka though :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Hmmm do you think that would work with fireworks??!! Faith is a complete nervous wreck when it comes to fireworks, she curls up in a corner shaking :whistling2: Lexi however was out in the garden having cuddles watching the show lol..
> 
> I think my neighbours regard me as that nutty woman that stands outside holding a 'killer' snake whilst running about throwing balls (tennis that is nor royal pythons:whistling2 and shouting 'woooooo good girl! who did a poopsie in the garden!' and 'yeaaaay whos doing a wee wee outside like a good girl!'....


It works on all scary stuff. I am about to start a programme of desensitisation with my friend's dog who causes himself injury every year and ends up at the vet being stitched or has to be sedated.
For a start you can buy a recording of fireworks which you play daily while feeding treats and completely ignoring any panting or stress. You don't talk or reward it. If you have another dog that's great as you can fuss and reward him if he isn't paying attention. You start off with the cd quiet, and work up to louder over the months. To help you could also buy one of those plug in dog pheromone things which I have heard good reports about.Preparation is everything so before you do anything, you n eed to be able to 100% engage her interest and attention so start that training first with teeny bits of baked liver or cheese or some high value reward. Then play the cd quietly and at the first sign of tension, call her and offer a treat, then get her to do things like lay down, sit, give a paw, over and over again while giving treats for each time she does so immediately. Timing is everything though and you have to watch her and immediately she pays attention to you and does a sit or whatever, that treat needs to be inher mouth right away. Don't give her the chance for her attention to wander or focus on the noise. There is no quick fix but it is achievable fairly simply. Make training sessions short, no more than 5 minutes then switch off, praise and take her for a fun walk or game so you always end on a high.
Do it daily if you can, planning to increase the volume over the space of a few weeks. then do it once a week or whatever to reinforce it over the year. Leading up to next November, start increasing the number of sessions again and if there is actually a firework display, keep her in, close the curtains, put the telly or radio on and repeat the training you used to do while the cd was playing. Is she also nervous of thunder storms?
My little rescue shih tzu used to try to dig herself into solid walls to get away from any noise like thunder, gunshots (pheasant shooting), fireworks etc. Over the years I spent time desensitising, hence the playtime outside. Now she barely bats and eyelid. She gets a bit tense and may bark a couple of times but mainly she just stays in the dog room with the rest of the dogs and goes to sleep.
I know I keep banging on abou this pack heirachy thing but again a dog who has a very strong pack leader will look to the leader for guidance. If pack leader is ignoring the noise and if pack heirachy is already in place as a matter of course, then the dog knows that nothing bad can ever happen to it as a strong pack leader will, at all times, defend and protect the pack.
I feel that this, as much as the playtimes, is what has reassured 'Dibs' that bangs are nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have no idea i think it must have a meaning in his own language
> 
> i do like Nuka though :whistling2:


 I used to like it in my younger days but now I'm celibate and don't miss it at all.......er.........what are you talking about?:blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lol Fenny You in your wellies dancing about makes mr giggle thinking about it. :lol2: All my dogs are trained to Wee Wees to. When I say it they all rush out and go, even the ones who dont need to go try and force a bit

Emma is that her new name then??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Hmmm do you think that would work with fireworks??!! Faith is a complete nervous wreck when it comes to fireworks, she curls up in a corner shaking :whistling2: Lexi however was out in the garden having cuddles watching the show lol..
> 
> .


Rio goes nuts when he hears fireworks. Apart from this year, i forgot all about them and only had big bones left in the Freezer which took longer to defrost. By the time they'd defrosted it was getting late and almost firework time. Both Rio and Wils had the option of barking or chewing a sheeps leg, both opted for the sheeps leg. Rio was even out in the garden playing with it completely oblivious to the bangs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emma, Do you want me to bring some lamb leg meaty bones up with aswell for your lot? They really have to lie down and chew them, can't just bolt them down lol
Keano my 32 inch Donkey dog sits and chews them and he can normally swollow things whole lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Lol Fenny You in your wellies dancing about makes mr giggle thinking about it. :lol2: All my dogs are trained to Wee Wees to. When I say it they all rush out and go, even the ones who dont need to go try and force a bit


I open the door and shout 1's and 2's, pee's and poo's. *





*disclaimer, it doesn't bloody work though.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

God I am so lucky with my lot and Fireworks cause all 10 don't care at all. Keano has been known to stand at the window watching them lol
It has a lot to do with the type of music we listen to. 
My daughter falls asleep, curled up in Fetal position whenever I put Tool on lol because I listen to it so much when pregnant with her lol Even when it's on really loud lol. So the dogs are the same. All my pups are soooooo bomb proofed they sleep in front of the washing machine on full spin or sit watching it till they fall over backwards lol

Heavy industrial music and I have the most bombproof pups lol

Pups who fall asleep listening to NIN or Audioslave lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> Rio goes nuts when he hears fireworks. Apart from this year, i forgot all about them and only had big bones left in the Freezer which took longer to defrost. By the time they'd defrosted it was getting late and almost firework time. Both Rio and Wils had the option of barking or chewing a sheeps leg, both opted for the sheeps leg. Rio was even out in the garden playing with it completely oblivious to the bangs.


you defrost bones?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> I open the door and shout 1's and 2's, pee's and poo's. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know that. You can't see what the neighbours are doing hehe.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Meko said:


> Rio goes nuts when he hears fireworks. Apart from this year, i forgot all about them and only had big bones left in the Freezer which took longer to defrost. By the time they'd defrosted it was getting late and almost firework time. Both Rio and Wils had the option of barking or chewing a sheeps leg, both opted for the sheeps leg. Rio was even out in the garden playing with it completely oblivious to the bangs.


Lol, bless, well we thought this year theres no way were going to change routine just because faith wont bring herself out from behind the sofa, So we got out leads and collars for walkies and she got all excited as usual and took them for a walk.... she spent the entire time pinned to my foot, with her tail between her legs, when usually shes pulling like a steam engine down the road...:devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> you defrost bones?


 
aye, i take them out of the freezer when i get home from work and 'try' and feed them when i've eaten. Unfortunately its not always possible if i eat late and don't fancy feeding the dogs at 11pm.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You don't know that. You can't see what the neighbours are doing hehe.


 
usually sitting in their kitchen shaking their heads thinking 'what a knob'


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> It works on all scary stuff. I am about to start a programme of desensitisation with my friend's dog who causes himself injury every year and ends up at the vet being stitched or has to be sedated.
> For a start you can buy a recording of fireworks which you play daily while feeding treats and completely ignoring any panting or stress. You don't talk or reward it. If you have another dog that's great as you can fuss and reward him if he isn't paying attention. You start off with the cd quiet, and work up to louder over the months. To help you could also buy one of those plug in dog pheromone things which I have heard good reports about.Preparation is everything so before you do anything, you n eed to be able to 100% engage her interest and attention so start that training first with teeny bits of baked liver or cheese or some high value reward. Then play the cd quietly and at the first sign of tension, call her and offer a treat, then get her to do things like lay down, sit, give a paw, over and over again while giving treats for each time she does so immediately. Timing is everything though and you have to watch her and immediately she pays attention to you and does a sit or whatever, that treat needs to be inher mouth right away. Don't give her the chance for her attention to wander or focus on the noise. There is no quick fix but it is achievable fairly simply. Make training sessions short, no more than 5 minutes then switch off, praise and take her for a fun walk or game so you always end on a high.
> Do it daily if you can, planning to increase the volume over the space of a few weeks. then do it once a week or whatever to reinforce it over the year. Leading up to next November, start increasing the number of sessions again and if there is actually a firework display, keep her in, close the curtains, put the telly or radio on and repeat the training you used to do while the cd was playing. Is she also nervous of thunder storms?
> My little rescue shih tzu used to try to dig herself into solid walls to get away from any noise like thunder, gunshots (pheasant shooting), fireworks etc. Over the years I spent time desensitising, hence the playtime outside. Now she barely bats and eyelid. She gets a bit tense and may bark a couple of times but mainly she just stays in the dog room with the rest of the dogs and goes to sleep.
> ...


Im gonna give this disk a go Fenwoman! found one online, seen them in pets at home before but never knew it would really work! 
Thing is when one of us humans are in the room she will come to us and try to cuddle up to us but if we ignore her she will go hide away again, surely if we stroke her it means we are encouraging her to be afraid of the loud bangs?.... 
Thunderstorms she is fine with... drums, hoovers, cars, lorrys anything loud shes fine with its just fireworks..


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Apologies to ditta and emmaj for me hogging the thread :blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Im gonna give this disk a go Fenwoman! found one online, seen them in pets at home before but never knew it would really work!
> Thing is when one of us humans are in the room she will come to us and try to cuddle up to us but if we ignore her she will go hide away again, surely if we stroke her it means we are encouraging her to be afraid of the loud bangs?....
> Thunderstorms she is fine with... drums, hoovers, cars, lorrys anything loud shes fine with its just fireworks..


 Yes if you pay her attention you are rewarding the fearful behavioir however you shouldn't let her go and hide either. This is when you need to step up your alpha status (if you are indeed a strong alpha) and make her do stuff so do sits, down, stays etc to make her concentrate on what you are telling her to do and not the fireworks.
It's a bit like you being afraid of say, thunderstorms (a lot of people are) and while a storm is going on, I am asking you to read out a knitting pattern to me carefully or to do some complicated sums. Your brain can only do one thing at a time and if I insist you do what I want you to do, you won't be able to concentrate and indulge in your fears.
It makes me wonder if your bitch is actually afraid of the bangs? A lot of dogs have more problem with one type of firework which first goes off with a high pitched whining whizzing noise before it goes bang. It's a horrible noise.
As I said, you have to work on heirachy assertion, plus getting her to ignore whatever else is going on and attend to you. That actually works in other situatinos too like on a walk where she may find something very interesting she would rather be doing/sniffing/rolling in/eating. You call and she immediately forgets the thing she was doing and comes to you.
You have to make yourself high value aswell as high status, which means no lavish and constant petting, kissing rewarding and attention. That needs to be earned. Practice calling her to you, petting, and then after a minute send her away (I use the term "get out" to mean go away from me because it sounds abrubt and sharp) so I call one dog by name and say for example, "Ursa come. If diva tries also to come it becomes "Ursa come, Diva get out". So Ursa comes, gets a fondle and an ear poke for a couple of minutes, then I stop it and say "ursa get out" or "lay down" or something, to tell him that I have decided that I don't want his company any longer.
To us humans it sounds awful and would be upsetting if another human treated us in such a way. To a dog it means 'I am all powerful, you are my subjects, my whim is your command'. Imagine a powerful human being like that being your best friend and on your side come what may. Wouldn't you feel safe and secure? Well that's exactly how the dog feels when you are all powerful.
Sometimes it's hard to explain about the benefits of being a strong pack leader but in your bitches case, if you were more dominant, she would be less afraid. It is also often misunderstood by gentler souls who feel mean or nasty and don't understand how a dog feels when you are forceful.
I use the analogy about the powerful best friend, when I'm explaing it to people who ring for advice. The other one I use is : "imagine one day Bill Gates phones you up and says, Hi, I'm off on a year long holiday and have put you in sole charge of microsoft. It'll be your resp0nsibility not only to keep making me profits, but doing so to be able to give my charitable donations which are relied upon, plus peoples wages in order to feed and clothe their kids, pay their mortgages and the like.If you fail me, thousands will lose their jobs and as a result lose their homes and end up on the street. Their families will suffer terrible hardship and some people could even take their lives from the stress".
Well I dunno about you but I don't think I could cope with this kind of responsibility. I know nothing about the world of microsoft and I'd end up making a mess of it.
Allowing a dog to elevate his status to a point where he is above the humans is exactly like this. The responsibility is too much for him, he doesn't know the rules or how to run human lives, he doesn't know how to protect them from the things which hurt them and what he really wants is a strong human to step in and say "don't worry about a thing, I'm in charge, you just do as you are told and you will be fed, protected and loved and all you have to do is whatever I wants you to do".
Sorry I seem to have gone on a bit again but I hear so many people knocking the heirachy thing and thinking that it means bashing dogs, or constantly barking commands at them .I run a dog advice line so try to explain to people how important it is to be the boss when they think that pampering their dog and alloing it to call the shots is funny or makes the dog happy.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had quite a bit of envolvement with both rescue and problem dogs in the past, and although I'm no expert, You might find that some of the aggression problems are down to the condition on the poor little pup. If she hurts she may not want to be touched and is just telling you this. You might find the problem gets better as pups condition improves.
I have a friend with a GSD and when she was about 9 months old started to get really aggressive, turned out she had terrible hip dysplacia and was basically saying in the only way she knew how "Don't touch me it hurts". She is fine now as everyone knows not to touch her anywhere behind her shoulders.
One of my dogs used to be terrified of fireworks. I used one of these tapes, started quietly and slowely turned up the volume. While it was on I used to do silly things, sing songs, dance around the room etc. One day my dog stopped shaking and bounded over wanting to join in my game. Since then no problems.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

dragons jen said:


> I've had quite a bit of envolvement with both rescue and problem dogs in the past, and although I'm no expert, You might find that some of the aggression problems are down to the condition on the poor little pup. If she hurts she may not want to be touched and is just telling you this. You might find the problem gets better as pups condition improves.
> I have a friend with a GSD and when she was about 9 months old started to get really aggressive, turned out she had terrible hip dysplacia and was basically saying in the only way she knew how "Don't touch me it hurts". She is fine now as everyone knows not to touch her anywhere behind her shoulders.
> One of my dogs used to be terrified of fireworks. I used one of these tapes, started quietly and slowely turned up the volume. While it was on I used to do silly things, sing songs, dance around the room etc. One day my dog stopped shaking and bounded over wanting to join in my game. Since then no problems.


 
her aggression is down to the fact as young as she is she asserted herself as top dog over her previous owner and intimidated him (he admited that in text) also due to that she was shown no real love never cuddled never petted probs just patted on the head at a distance in a scared way 

thats why she has been so confused at the fact im still there in her face when she is snarling at me and creating an even biting me she aint used to being dominated 

yes she did have some pain in her ears which is sorted now with the drops she was given her ears are almost clear 

but her aggressive behaviour is not pain its neglect 

She is one confused lil madam at the moment but we will get there in the end 

And ooooooo laura yes pleasie would love some of the lamb bones pleasie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll go get some out the freezer now for you hun. xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorted out half a sack for you if thats ok?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah laura thats fantastic thank you :flrt:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Hiya Emma........heard anything from the owner yet...any update as to her future?
And as for newspapers, I have been asking all my neighbours to save me there newspapers they normally recycle for the pups...they have been great and I have had bagfuls of the stuff left on my doorstep.....

ps.....James wellbeloved; mine dont like it, they got bored of it very quickly and didnt eat, labs that dont eat....not normal is it!...they are on Eukenuba now and they seem to like it much more! mind you at £38per bag not surprising really


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Just as a thought, don't know if anyone else has put this on before, could you have hurt her ear by trying to take her lead off and this is what made her growl rather than being water-aggressive?

Just a thought. I'm not suggesting that you hurt her ear first, but if she has mites or an ear infection it could well be hurting all over her poor head.

Sorry if anyone else has suggested this.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Antie Laura and her meaty bones! lol Just making sure your dogs really love me. Even put a pack of jerky strips in my bag lol

OOO and got a couple of collars aswell for you, brand new padded nylon ones.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Antie Laura and her meaty bones! lol Just making sure your dogs really love me. Even put a pack of jerky strips in my bag lol
> 
> OOO and got a couple of collars aswell for you, brand new padded nylon ones.


 

Ooooo fantastic hun awww they will love aunty laura lol will have to put big dogs away in crates though till you have had a proper look at madam as its too bloomin cold to leave back door open :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hubby has just sorted you out a big bag of newspapers aswell lol
Swear I'm going round the house thinking 'what else can I give you?' lol


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MSL said:


> Hiya Emma........heard anything from the owner yet...any update as to her future?
> And as for newspapers, I have been asking all my neighbours to save me there newspapers they normally recycle for the pups...they have been great and I have had bagfuls of the stuff left on my doorstep.....
> 
> ps.....James wellbeloved; mine dont like it, they got bored of it very quickly and didnt eat, labs that dont eat....not normal is it!...they are on Eukenuba now and they seem to like it much more! mind you at £38per bag not surprising really


 
is there anybody there?????///


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Hubby has just sorted you out a big bag of newspapers aswell lol
> Swear I'm going round the house thinking 'what else can I give you?' lol


 
awwwwwwww thank you hun 

i need to make a donate old towels an blankets thead too :lol2::lol2: im going through them by gad lol 



MSL said:


> is there anybody there?????///


 
hiyas hun not at the moment i have spoken to someone today who has given me a number of someone else to call regarding help on on this if this person cant help out i have to call the 1st person back and see if he can rack his brains to come up with something we can do :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> is there anybody there?????///


 
also thank you so much for asking about too hun 

i must of missed your post i appoligise hun :blush:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

she's going to love her Auntie Laura :lol2: hope she is starting to settle now Emma


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Yes if you pay her attention you are rewarding the fearful behavioir however you shouldn't let her go and hide either. This is when you need to step up your alpha status (if you are indeed a strong alpha) and make her do stuff so do sits, down, stays etc to make her concentrate on what you are telling her to do and not the fireworks.


Im glad Im doing the right thing by ignoring her behaviour in that direction, we have to use toys as rewards as she is not food orientated in the slightest, we have tried playing with her, making her come, sit, paw, down but she shakes the entire time and her tail is continuously between her legs



> It's a bit like you being afraid of say, thunderstorms (a lot of people are) and while a storm is going on, I am asking you to read out a knitting pattern to me carefully or to do some complicated sums. Your brain can only do one thing at a time and if I insist you do what I want you to do, you won't be able to concentrate and indulge in your fears.
> It makes me wonder if your bitch is actually afraid of the bangs? A lot of dogs have more problem with one type of firework which first goes off with a high pitched whining whizzing noise before it goes bang. It's a horrible noise.


Ive not really noticed what firework she reacts to worse, may be interesting to know if it a certain type


> As I said, you have to work on heirachy assertion, plus getting her to ignore whatever else is going on and attend to you. That actually works in other situatinos too like on a walk where she may find something very interesting she would rather be doing/sniffing/rolling in/eating. You call and she immediately forgets the thing she was doing and comes to you.


Whilst on walks she is off the lead 99% of the time and hardly ever walks off too far, on the occasions that she does look like she has thought of running after something one call and she is straight back to me sits and awaits next instruction


> You have to make yourself high value aswell as high status, which means no lavish and constant petting, kissing rewarding and attention. That needs to be earned. Practice calling her to you, petting, and then after a minute send her away (I use the term "get out" to mean go away from me because it sounds abrubt and sharp) so I call one dog by name and say for example, "Ursa come. If diva tries also to come it becomes "Ursa come, Diva get out". So Ursa comes, gets a fondle and an ear poke for a couple of minutes, then I stop it and say "ursa get out" or "lay down" or something, to tell him that I have decided that I don't want his company any longer.


This is exactly how our household works, I think we would all be raving loonies if the dogs got their own way and ran the household, they get attention only when called, they have a time out area when they have misbehaved, we try to get visitors to ignore both until they are ready to give them attention, most people walk straight past them. With Faith it works immediatly, Lexi however is still learning but is picking up everything pretty quicky just by watching what Faith does we use 'out' or 'bed' like your 'get out'. 


> To us humans it sounds awful and would be upsetting if another human treated us in such a way. To a dog it means 'I am all powerful, you are my subjects, my whim is your command'. Imagine a powerful human being like that being your best friend and on your side come what may. Wouldn't you feel safe and secure? Well that's exactly how the dog feels when you are all powerful.
> Sometimes it's hard to explain about the benefits of being a strong pack leader but in your bitches case, if you were more dominant, she would be less afraid. It is also often misunderstood by gentler souls who feel mean or nasty and don't understand how a dog feels when you are forceful.
> I use the analogy about the powerful best friend, when I'm explaing it to people who ring for advice. The other one I use is : "imagine one day Bill Gates phones you up and says, Hi, I'm off on a year long holiday and have put you in sole charge of microsoft. It'll be your resp0nsibility not only to keep making me profits, but doing so to be able to give my charitable donations which are relied upon, plus peoples wages in order to feed and clothe their kids, pay their mortgages and the like.If you fail me, thousands will lose their jobs and as a result lose their homes and end up on the street. Their families will suffer terrible hardship and some people could even take their lives from the stress".
> Well I dunno about you but I don't think I could cope with this kind of responsibility. I know nothing about the world of microsoft and I'd end up making a mess of it.
> Allowing a dog to elevate his status to a point where he is above the humans is exactly like this. The responsibility is too much for him, he doesn't know the rules or how to run human lives, he doesn't know how to protect them from the things which hurt them and what he really wants is a strong human to step in and say "don't worry about a thing, I'm in charge, you just do as you are told and you will be fed, protected and loved and all you have to do is whatever I wants you to do".


Well as far as I can see I am god in the dogs eyes, every other member of the family have commented on how if there is a situation the dogs immediatly come to me as if to ask what to do, and what I say goes.
Next in the pack I would say is my mum, although shes not a overly 'doggy' person, shes very authorative where they are concerned probably to the point of being heartless lol she takes no :censor: from them what so ever.
My partner is next in line, he gives out far too many hugs and kisses to them tbh I think he makes himself more one of them and wonders why they run rings around him :whistling2:... But hey since when does a bloke listen to reason :whip:


> Sorry I seem to have gone on a bit again but I hear so many people knocking the heirachy thing and thinking that it means bashing dogs, or constantly barking commands at them .I run a dog advice line so try to explain to people how important it is to be the boss when they think that pampering their dog and alloing it to call the shots is funny or makes the dog happy.


It cant possibly make the dog happy, he ends up with the weight of the world on his shoulders rather than the happy go lucky dog they should be they end up stressed, and possibly agressive, I understand completely where you are coming from, I know im not amazingly good at dog training but I know the two years I spent working in dog kennels taught me a very valuble lesson, a dog will pick up on who is assertive and who is not and use it to their best interests, a lot of people dont give them credit for how cunning a dog really can be, Im not fooled for one second :devil:


Am I being assertive enough? Im starting to question my abilities now, if it is because im not being enough of an alpha that she is becomming so stressed with fireworks then I need to address this fast I do not wish it to get out of hand, and with a fast growing Rotweiller puppy too I dont want any serious issues arising her. :whip:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> also thank you so much for asking about too hun
> 
> i must of missed your post i appoligise hun :blush:


 Dont worry hun, thought you had which is why I waved at you........:lol2::lol2:..........


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> she's going to love her Auntie Laura :lol2: hope she is starting to settle now Emma


 
she sure is coming to see her 


yeah she aint been to bad this eve she even came over for a fuss which was a pleasant surprise :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> Dont worry hun, thought you had which is why I waved at you........:lol2::lol2:..........


 
LOL well i sometimes need a wave to remind me of things :lol2:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Only just read this thread and its made me cry.
well done to every1 involved. How is she doing now Emma?? x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is still lil miss snarl but is coming round to the attention thing she has come willingly to me to be fussed a couple of times and i have managed to stroke her allover her body twice today without her snarling and snapping at me 

she has miles and miles to go yet but i can see tiny lil glimmers all the time


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well her auntie Laura is on her way so you better put kettle on :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

aye polly is gonna put the kettle on :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> aye polly is gonna put the kettle on :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Aaaaaaw hun thats fab!! Understandable she still has a long way to go bless her but shes in gd hands. keep up the fab work xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought i would show you what my dogs have provoked her into doing an shown her what to do PLAY!!! 


its only a short clip but she is in her element and is lovely to watch her being a puppy instead of a nasty confused pup 

something to make people smile :flrt:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaw thats fab babe!! xx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww Emma she looks so happy playing! she will soon be a different pup, i take my hat of to you for given this gorgeous pup a second chance


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats lovely to see. Maybe you should make sure pre owner watches this so they see what a different pup she is:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well she has seen aunty ditta again tonite an was very excited about that she acted like a pup should 

aunty cat witnessed 1st hand how starved of love this pup has been by her recation to laura (pimps) fussing over her and giving her attention an playing with her 

and aunty laura has had a good look at her too 

i will leave it for them to tell you what they think 

but pup has been in her element tonight :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Well she has seen aunty ditta again tonite an was very excited about that she acted like a pup should
> 
> aunty cat witnessed 1st hand how starved of love this pup has been by her recation to laura (pimps) fussing over her and giving her attention an playing with her
> 
> ...


aww sounds like shes had a love packed evening  bless her


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she has and she has even lernt what the toys are for too lol thats when she wasnt chewing on aunty dittas hand instead hee hee 


she is making some real break throughs im really proud of miss snarl :flrt:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

well done you! i've just read all this today and am so glad you have shown her what being a puppy is all about. I don't actually know you Emmaj but from what i've read you def are the best person for her to be with, i actually felt a wave of relief what i rwad you had her becuase i knew she is in good hands! keep up the good work hun :2thumb: and keep showing pics of her progress, shes sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That video is lovely! You're doing a great job hun I just hope the owner makes the right decision to sign this pup over. If this went to court or even the RSPCA it could end up costing him a hell of alot more than the pup cost him and he would lose her too. I hope he is aware of that? At least if he signs her over to you he is assured she will have a fantastic home for life and not get lost in the system so to speak.

Fingers crossed she continues to improve, i'm sure she will in your more than capable hands.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you hun 

yips i deffo will hun she is hard work an tiring but well worth it an im getting to a stage where i dont have to watch her as much as i did 

i just need to get to the door quicker to let her out lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Poor Baby, She is crying out begging for love but hasn't a clue how to accept it.
First thing is she is soooooooooo badly bred. She has had the worst start off in life already being born. Her bottom jaw is almost an inch shorter than the top giving her a shark like apppearence. Her skull is very narrow and her nose is thin and pointed and her eyes are set sunken into her skull as if her eyes are too small.
Her skull fely like it had some give in it for an odd reason. Her back legs are straight and stiff and also set very close together and she has difficultly sitting down without splaying out her back legs. 

Her Behaviour: In all honesty I feel she has Progressive Rage Syndrome. I've had experience with PRS myself and she is showing certain signs. But this could also be brain damage cause by her skull pressing into her brain. 
This could be fixed by an operation to release pressure off her brain. As she is growing her skull isn't growing as the same rate as her brain meaning it could be pressing on nerves etc which is causing the change in her nature from little angel to 'I want to take your hand off' but it's the way she sorter comes out of it like it never happened.

This is one sorry puppy who I feel in my proffessional opinion being a dog breeder/Rescuer/Slave that she has not only been failed by her 'Backyard breeder' but she has been failed by her so called Owner who's duty of care was more than lax. If she had been taken to the vet for her vaccinations then ANY Vet would have seen that she had serious problems before physically and mentaly. Which leads me to believe she has never seen a vet.

I really feel for this pup. She dosn't know what she is ment to do and certainly with so much underlying pain she suffering. 

Ignorance is not an excuse anymore with the new welfare act. Meaning she should have been seen by a vet long ago. 
My heart really goes out to her.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad she is in a much better home now. 

And oh my word you have alot of dogs! You are a saint xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

its good to hear she has started to play, bless her.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Awww bless her, she is starting to look so much happier :flrt:

Although it makes you see just how poorly and not right she is (like pimp has said : ( )


I'm so very glad she is with you Emma, if she hadnt come to you her future right about now wouldnt be looking very good at all.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

keep up the great work u are doing great well done to u lisaxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> I'm glad she is in a much better home now.
> 
> And oh my word you have alot of dogs! You are a saint xxx


 
LOL i dont have as many as pimps does :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> its good to hear she has started to play, bless her.


 
it was actually nice to see her playing with the toy last night with ditta when she first arrived she was petrified of toys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Awww bless her, she is starting to look so much happier :flrt:
> 
> Although it makes you see just how poorly and not right she is (like pimp has said : ( )
> 
> ...


 
yeah she definately dint have a very promising future until we met her


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Update*

Well she aint been too bad this morning had 1 bad episode but kept a grip on her so she didnt manage to bite me im sure she is gutted :lol2:


she is still eating like a lil porker and drinking a good amount of water too 

she is even getting a lil tum on her now bless 

but aint that what puppys should have hey PUPPY FAT thats where the name for it in kids come from lol 

her an keona are bouncing about like tiggers again under the watchful eye of marni :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont have as many as pimps does :whistling2::lol2:


lol I'm on 10 at the moment. Fingers crossed tho cause have a bitch in season so could be puppies by Jan! then I'll hopefully be double for a while. Or could be 11 by Sunday if I get that Chocolate Lab puppy lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> lol I'm on 10 at the moment. Fingers crossed tho cause have a bitch in season so could be puppies by Jan! then I'll hopefully be double for a while. Or could be 11 by Sunday if I get that Chocolate Lab puppy lol


 
LOL laura we so know your gonna be at 11 lol stop trying to fool yourself that you will come away empty handed cos you so know you wont :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol I'm on 10 at the moment. Fingers crossed tho cause have a bitch in season so could be puppies by Jan! then I'll hopefully be double for a while. Or could be 11 by Sunday if I get that Chocolate Lab puppy lol



Pfft!! amateurs, the lot of you. Try 18 hehe.(and people wonder why I'm slightly potty)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Pfft!! amateurs, the lot of you. Try 18 hehe.(and people wonder why I'm slightly potty)


 
wonder erm.......dont ya mean why some of us KNOW your potty :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> wonder erm.......dont ya mean why some of us KNOW your potty :lol2::lol2:


flipping cheek!!!:whip::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> flipping cheek!!!:whip::lol2:


 
 awwwwwwwwwww ya know me loves ya really :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww ya know me loves ya really :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 Well of course, but I am fickle, I love loads off peeps on here don't I Ditta?:flrt::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lovely to see her playing, I can't believe the progress you've made; well bloomin done to you :2thumb:

(And was that the goyjus Bow I spotted in the background :flrt

Jo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Laura has forced me to get two chocolate labs that will take me 10 you have to get a choc lab Laura! either that or I will have to breed mine and tie one to your door then Ste wont be able to say anything 

Emma that pup has come along leap and bounds in the short time she has been with you i really hope she hasn't got PRS I have seen this first hand in Cockers it's not nice for them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Lovely to see her playing, I can't believe the progress you've made; well bloomin done to you :2thumb:
> 
> (And was that the goyjus Bow I spotted in the background :flrt
> 
> Jo


 
yips that was him i will have to get a vid of him for you too as he has come on so well stocking out too and starting to look like a right staff boy now :lol2:


he aint a ickle pupadoo no more  :lol2: though he is a very handsome boy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Laura has forced me to get two chocolate labs that will take me 10 you have to get a choc lab Laura! either that or I will have to breed mine and tie one to your door then Ste wont be able to say anything
> 
> Emma that pup has come along leap and bounds in the short time she has been with you i really hope she hasn't got PRS I have seen this first hand in Cockers it's not nice for them.


 
I do have a feeling it could be that as laura said she is like jeykle an hyde and it can stem from nothing at all 

only had 2 oubursts from her today and she was a star when neil and deborah came to see her today 

without seeing it yourself you wouldnt believe how anxious she gets when she gets fuss and its all aimed at her


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well of course, but I am fickle, I love loads off peeps on here don't I Ditta?:flrt::lol2::whistling2:


 
LOL cat will av you ya know :lol2::lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My friend had to her her Mally put down with Rage about 3 months ago - he was from puppy farm lines - I wish we knew the pedigree of this dog, I bet they overlap    So very sad - but she is the right place certainly.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> My friend had to her her Mally put down with Rage about 3 months ago - he was from puppy farm lines - I wish we knew the pedigree of this dog, I bet they overlap    So very sad - but she is the right place certainly.


 
can you give me some advice on what lines and methods your friend used as training and such 

I plan to get her a one on one aggression trainer and also enrole her into socialisation classes too 

hmmm £390............for each course and thats just for 3 months............not to mention her vets bills which i have no clue will be..............then her boarding money.................my estimations make it oooooo well over the £1000 mark so i wonder if owner is willing to pay that amount of money out....................

im starting to think that laura maybes should have a word with the owner or you julie being you know the breed and own an rescue and pimps is a breeder who would never in a million years let a pup like her be sold 


I do not want this puppy to go back to him for the simple fact no matter what he does there is noway he will ever understand her because of her problems that go deeper than her neglect 



I will text and see if he will tell me where she came from but im not holding out much hope on that one


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

The pup should never have been bred or sold to someone with such totally inappropriate circumstances but this is how puppy farmers make their money - feel free to pass the owner my phone number - I own, work, show and judge Malamutes and have worked with Malamute resce for 3 years and know the lines that this pup is from sadly too well 

My friend - who was an excellent owner spent thousands on training and working with her dog - she made progress at times and then there would be major relapses - it is a neurological problem - training and work can help to some extent but the problem will always exist - medication might help - but again would be expensive.

Is pup insured?


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope the man that had this pup is reading this, this is to you please be a man and do the right thing and sign this pup over to Emma she is doing a wonderful job with her let her stay with her new family.

Well done to you Emma keep up the good work.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Carol said:


> I hope the man that had this pup is reading this, this is to you please be a man and do the right thing and sign this pup over to Emma she is doing a wonderful job with her let her stay with her new family.
> 
> Well done to you Emma keep up the good work.


 
thank you carol its stressful and hurtful to watch 

and the most heart breaking thing is seeing her with people like she was today when neil and deborah came being the puppy she should be all excited an loved and wanting attention from the new people 

but laura, cat and ditta have seen the other side of her the one that isnt nice 

the side that would rip your throat out without a second thought 

its so sad to see such a young baby go through this


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> The pup should never have been bred or sold to someone with such totally inappropriate circumstances but this is how puppy farmers make their money - feel free to pass the owner my phone number - I own, work, show and judge Malamutes and have worked with Malamute resce for 3 years and know the lines that this pup is from sadly too well
> 
> My friend - who was an excellent owner spent thousands on training and working with her dog - she made progress at times and then there would be major relapses - it is a neurological problem - training and work can help to some extent but the problem will always exist - medication might help - but again would be expensive.
> 
> Is pup insured?


 

I do think that he needs speaking to by someone who knows what they are on about julie as he really does think he can cope.................but he cant he never worked out why she wasnt eating in the 2 months he has had her................i have she aint even been here a week :bash:...................he is scared of her when she gets aggressive..............im not im right there in her face telling her to bring it on if she dare..............

he simply cannot cope with a dog with these problems and there are notmany others willing to do it other than a wally like me :lol2:

but i believe in chances and i want to give this girl every chance possible if i can


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I do think that he needs speaking to by someone who knows what they are on about julie as he really does think he can cope.................


Do give him my number.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cant we start a petition on here?? Then send it to him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> Do give him my number.


 
i will pm you his as i doubt he would get intouch with you as i still think he believes i can fix it all so he has a perfect puppy and then he can have her back.............NoWaY aint gonna happen neither of them things :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL cat will av you ya know :lol2::lol2:


She will? Ooooh, I can hardly wait teehee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> She will? Ooooh, I can hardly wait teehee


 
LOL what ya like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Cant we start a petition on here?? Then send it to him


 Pffft! petition schmetition. I vote we go up and offer a little 'persuasion'. Of the nicest politest kind of course


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Pffft! petition schmetition. I vote we go up and offer a little 'persuasion'. Of the nicest politest kind of course


 
dont forget your shiney wellie bobs


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Emma you can just get the RSPCA involved.
They will come look at her and assess her, then hopefully will go and see the owner. They wont take her off of you, they only would if you couldnt keep her. I think this is going to be the only way of you holding onto her and him not wanting her back. Because unless he signs her over to you he could turn up and take her at any time, tomorrow, a month, a year, she is legally his untill he says so, or the RSPCA decide to take it further.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Emma you can just get the RSPCA involved.
> They will come look at her and assess her, then hopefully will go and see the owner. They wont take her off of you, they only would if you couldnt keep her. I think this is going to be the only way of you holding onto her and him not wanting her back. Because unless he signs her over to you he could turn up and take her at any time, tomorrow, a month, a year, she is legally his untill he says so, or the RSPCA decide to take it further.


 
yeah thats something i may have to do im thinking will see what other options come up before going down that street though : victory:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Debra and I have been to Emmas today to see the pup. Although Emma is doing a fantastic job, the pup has a long long way to go. It will have ongoing health issues and very long term behavioural issues to be resolved.
This puppy needs to be kept with Emma, she has proved in a very short period of time that she has got what it takes.

I know Emma has helped a lot of people on here and I think it is time for us to help her. Please give whatever assistance you can to help Emma and more importantly the puppy.

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Debra and I have been to Emmas today to see the pup. Although Emma is doing a fantastic job, the pup has a long long way to go. It will have ongoing health issues and very long term behavioural issues to be resolved.
> This puppy needs to be kept with Emma, she has proved in a very short period of time that she has got what it takes.
> 
> I know Emma has helped a lot of people on here and I think it is time for us to help her. Please give whatever assistance you can to help Emma and more importantly the puppy.
> ...


 
thank you so much neil yes your very right she is never gonna be the perfect puppy an will always have her problems which im willing to work through with her an the relivant people to try and over come them 

but there is no guarentee that any of what i/ we do will work its a case of hoping and praying it does for her sake


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wanted to add once the dog is in your possession you can keep her you don't have to give her back regardless of what he says or does.

If the ex owner wishes to pursue the matter they would have to via the civil courts the police will not touch it, if the police do try it on then all you do is tell them it is a civil matter please leave my property. Any threats harrassment etc you suffer from said ex owner should be reported to the police as they can deal with that under criminal law.

Doglaw

You're doing the dog a world of good by the sounds of it and I know you don't want that to go to waste fingers crossed for you both.

My daughter was on the otherside of this when she moved from her flat and had to leave her dog with a 'friend' whilst she did the move and got permission to have him at her new accommodation - thankfully she got him back but it took a hell of a lot even with kc, microchip and vet docs to prove ownership. The only thing that helped her was his age and the fear of huge vet bills should he be taken ill, other friends worked very hard on the person holding him to ransom - it did cost daughter £100 'boarding' fee's for 3 days!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I didnt know that thanks hun thats great info :2thumb:


well this lil girl is gonna cost a small fortune all her life really she is probably always gonna need aggression training to keep it at bay as i do have a feeling it is rage she is suffering from but thats something i will discuss with sally when pup is next at the vets which is next week


she is giving in, in small paces to me being the dominant person of the house 


the other dogs have introduced her into play and pay fighting which is their way of keeping small gobby girl with razor sharp teeth in her place lol 

she is fantastic with the other dogs will follow on with them not a problem its me she has problems taking commands from lol and it usually ends up hurting me cos i wont run off an hide an cry like a baby lol i stand up to her 

she is still food an water aggressive again towards me if its in a bowl........but the other dogs just get a growl an she moves over an lets them in lol 

but yet she will sit an give paw an then take something ever so nicely out of my hand...............BUT if she drops it thats where the aggression kicks in as if she has been teased with treats or food someone handing it her then taking it away all the time that kind of aggression 

Also not to mention she is deforme..............her head an muzzle and legs non are formed properly 

her joints are stiff and swollen, her jaw is just not a fit at all 

she cant eat certain things from a bowl because of her jaw being so badly deformed 

I would have had her at a vet the moment i noticed it an tbh you cant miss it you tickle her under the chin you can feel her teeth 


she will never be a 100 % happy dog because of her poor breeding and she needs a home that 100% understands that.............I do understand this an thats why i dont want her to leave here


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish you all the best Emmaj with this gorgeous girl :flrt::flrt: And well done for all the hard work your doing to keep her and to help her have a better life that only you can give her :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I now have some fantastic pics that neil took today with the help of deborah getting madam to pose lol which was very difficult to keep her still ha ha 


but these pics say it all really amazing the difference it makes with clear pictures an not rubbish phone cam ones 

im uploading them from photo bucket will just put a few up not all of them 

1st 3 pics


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

another couple of pics of her then will leave it at that for the pics me thinks 



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

she's stunning Emma..

the undershot jaw shouldn't cause her any problems. It looks just like Rio's except she's got teeth there..


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:flrt::flrt:she looks a 100% better already, her eyes are starting to sparkle:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> :flrt::flrt:she looks a 100% better already, her eyes are starting to sparkle:flrt::flrt:


doesnt she :flrt: shes in the best possible hands and youve done wonders hun


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

You know Emma. I couldn't sleep at all last night. In fact I made myself go to bed at 5:30am and I was still thinking of her. All I could think about is that as a baby, Her 'breeder', and I use the term loosely!, Cared so little about her welfare and that their only concern was how much they could sell her for. Not that she would need special care, not find her a perfect home and give her away (Thats what you should do!! well I think so! and only under the reallity that the new owner is specially chosen and knows fully the conditions etc). It's had my heart breaking. My next litter will be the hardest to rehome! I'm going to be sooooooooooo unbelievable strict, and I mean strict!!!

lol Emma's already said she wants her name down on my next free puppy lol. next free pup out of my next litter is going to my friend Marie. Clare has had her 'Pup' lol It's all about the owner and feck all to do with money. I cover my dogs costs, which to be honest over the year I spend a hell of a lot lol Then when pups go to good homes I take a trolly round petshops and mental buy everyone new toys, bulk buy treats and collars and leads. I'm happier knowing my pups are happy and loved with the right people for that pup!

I have every spare thought on her at the moment. She has a very long long struggle ahead of her.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

**puts my "im gunna kick fenny womans ass" wellies on**


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

has there been any word from "member"? surely by now hes read this, he obviously doesnt care about having her back or would have said something by now surely


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> she's stunning Emma..
> 
> the undershot jaw shouldn't cause her any problems. It looks just like Rio's except she's got teeth there..


 
Problem is meko that jaw is near the reason she has starved to death  her owner for some unknown reason ignored the fact she wasnt eating thinking she was board of her food grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


she cant pick effin puppy food up the gap is too wide to get a grip on the tiny pieces of food i had been mixing food i feed mine in with her puppy food an noticed she was eating all the food i mixed in but not the puppy..............but not for want of trying as she is growing so is the gap and she just cant grip the puppy food


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> :flrt::flrt:she looks a 100% better already, her eyes are starting to sparkle:flrt::flrt:





ami_j said:


> doesnt she :flrt: shes in the best possible hands and youve done wonders hun


 

yeps she is an the food aggression around the other dogs is better had all 8 dogs eating side by side earlier she is learning slowly that she is the lil un an its ok for her to be looked after 

no paddys yet today and she is letting me pick her up when needed without trying to eat me now


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> You know Emma. I couldn't sleep at all last night. In fact I made myself go to bed at 5:30am and I was still thinking of her. All I could think about is that as a baby, Her 'breeder', and I use the term loosely!, Cared so little about her welfare and that their only concern was how much they could sell her for. Not that she would need special care, not find her a perfect home and give her away (Thats what you should do!! well I think so! and only under the reallity that the new owner is specially chosen and knows fully the conditions etc). It's had my heart breaking. My next litter will be the hardest to rehome! I'm going to be sooooooooooo unbelievable strict, and I mean strict!!!
> 
> lol Emma's already said she wants her name down on my next free puppy lol. next free pup out of my next litter is going to my friend Marie. Clare has had her 'Pup' lol It's all about the owner and feck all to do with money. I cover my dogs costs, which to be honest over the year I spend a hell of a lot lol Then when pups go to good homes I take a trolly round petshops and mental buy everyone new toys, bulk buy treats and collars and leads. I'm happier knowing my pups are happy and loved with the right people for that pup!
> 
> I have every spare thought on her at the moment. She has a very long long struggle ahead of her.


 

she definately has one hell of a battle thats for sure and its gonna be a life long one not just a quick fix 

I think julie is gonna speak to the owner an explain what rage is and if it is that how difficult she is going to be 

also he gave me her sire an dam too so julie is researching her lines an even from dam an sire it dont look good


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **puts my "im gunna kick fenny womans ass" wellies on**


 
LOOOOOOOL i was waiting for that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> has there been any word from "member"? surely by now hes read this, he obviously doesnt care about having her back or would have said something by now surely


 
He has been keeping touch via text message to me 


I have no idea or not as to if he has seen the thread 

he hasnt mentioned anything to me


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe he has reaslised the error of his ways and is deeply ashamed but is trying to save face. He is probably avoiding this thread like the plague. 

I think you are fab, Emma. And have a great name to boot  My name is Emma too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yay Emma is a fab name i have grown to love my name its an old name 


When i was younger i hated it though :lol2: dont all kids hey haha :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Problem is meko that jaw is near the reason she has starved to death  her owner for some unknown reason ignored the fact she wasnt eating thinking she was board of her food grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> she cant pick effin puppy food up the gap is too wide to get a grip on the tiny pieces of food i had been mixing food i feed mine in with her puppy food an noticed she was eating all the food i mixed in but not the puppy..............but not for want of trying as she is growing so is the gap and she just cant grip the puppy food


 
cold you not wet it so more lapable that pick up and eat? or try moving her to BARF and feeding chicken wings so she can grip them?

i know what you mean though, when Rio had his op i'd sit there where tears rolling down my face as he was was just pushing food around his bowl as he couldn't pick it up. In the end i had to sit there, scoop it out into my hand and let him eat it from there as he could lap it out of my hand.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> cold you not wet it so more lapable that pick up and eat? or try moving her to BARF and feeding chicken wings so she can grip them?
> 
> i know what you mean though, when Rio had his op i'd sit there where tears rolling down my face as he was was just pushing food around his bowl as he couldn't pick it up. In the end i had to sit there, scoop it out into my hand and let him eat it from there as he could lap it out of my hand.


LOL trust me not even i am stupid enough to feed a pup this aggressive BARF yet 

I need to kurb some of her aggression before giving her anything that could make her even more food aggressive than she already is :lol2:

if i wet her food she flicks everywhere with her paws i think she likes the crunch of the biccis :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


>


She is looking really well Emma, her eyes are lovely and bright. I love this pic of her, it reminds me a little bit of Roland Rat :blush: : victory:

Jo


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i hate peeps that treat animals like this poor little thing all my cats and dog were rescue ones when i lived in germany dont see the point in buying when there are so many out there needing homes,i have never had any probs with my boxer she is fab was 5 months old when i got her she was so underweight was shocking,she is very shy around men think she could of been abused anyway keep up the good work just glad the poor baby has found a good home :flrt:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I know how you feel, its so heart breaking to see.

I have gone though what you are going though and all I can say is that it is all worth it in the end.

I was asked to look after a dog for someone while they went on there holiday, well just say I took one look at her and thought they are NOT having her back she was a mess, took her to see my vet, he went to look at her and she wet herself, he said she was in a very bad way and the best thing for her was to put her to sleep. 

But I am happy to say that she is now 11 years old and cost me an arm and a leg but she was worth every penny, she is an old lady now, wetting my carpets but I still love her and I would do it all again.

She also has the same problem with food, we have tried every thing but nothing has worked for us, we have to be with her all the time when she is eating, it’s like you said, she has the side that would rip your throat out without a second thought.

I have two other dogs and they are not like this but I think it’s all to do with when she was a pup, as I’ve said she is 11 and nothing has worked, but I just love her to bits, it is sad and I still get upset thinking of what they put her though.

So keep doing what you are doing and it will all work out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Wahooooooooooooo not a single episode at all this aft the odd lil growl but she seems to be stopping with a NO i really do hope this carries on 

though saying that it could be the calmers kicking in with her lol 


but she has just come to me and sat with her head rested on my lap 


so more lil glimmers


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> She is looking really well Emma, her eyes are lovely and bright. I love this pic of her, it reminds me a little bit of Roland Rat :blush: : victory:
> 
> Jo


 
LOL yeah she does look a lil like the talkin watty lol :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

somehow fiound my self reading this entire thread (got a bit hooked lol).. its beyond disgusting the pure ignorance that this poor little girl has experienced in such a short live.. a deffinate improvement in her pictures though!!.. 

and you deffinatly seem like the right person to give the wonderful little girly everything she truely needs and i realy hope u manage to keep her where she is, as its obviuos tahts where she NEEDS to be

naz x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you :flrt:


she has just crashed out on my feet she an keona have been doing the tigger impression round the living room again :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She looks so much better Em and sounds as if she is settling well.Much more like a normal puppy:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh my word i have never laughed so much....................lil madam has just wandered off to nanook laid flat out on his back had a sniff at his ahem.......willy................then bit it :lol2::lol2::lol2: never seen nanook move so fast an she now thinks wow yeah great game :lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh my word i have never laughed so much....................lil madam has just wandered off to nanook laid flat out on his back had a sniff at his ahem.......willy................then bit it :lol2::lol2::lol2: never seen nanook move so fast an she now thinks wow yeah great game :lol2::lol2:


Ouch :lol2: Interesting flirting technique she's got going on there :no1:

Jo


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: is this foreplay???


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh my word i have never laughed so much....................lil madam has just wandered off to nanook laid flat out on his back had a sniff at his ahem.......willy................then bit it :lol2::lol2::lol2: never seen nanook move so fast an she now thinks wow yeah great game :lol2::lol2:


 lol silly girl :lol2:glad to see shes playing and looking so much better hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is nutz the calmers are really do some good thank god lol 

though she just took a step backwards an had another episode on me  

im loosing my voice with saying the word NO over an over LOL


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> she is nutz the calmers are really do some good thank god lol
> 
> though she just took a step backwards an had another episode on me
> 
> im loosing my voice with saying the word NO over an over LOL


 
Has the vet had her skull xrayed yet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she aint xrayed hun but she had a good ol feel she said its not the shape it should be because of her deformed jaw so there is no pressure from the skull on the brain  


so hs to be something in her brain thats not clicking right 

we are gonna talk about some test an such i think when she is back for her weighing next week


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

35 puppy wee pads purchased.......should be with you beginning next week emma as long as lectrician finishes over weekend:lol2:

glad our girl is improving, cant stop thinking of seeing her sunken eyes when brought her out:bash::bash:
but piccies are helping erase that and replace with sparkles:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you have to come an see her soon you 2 and lemme show ya what we can do now :flrt:


the calmers are working so anyone that wants to donate that aint got alot send a box of them in the post for me :lol2::lol2:

they really have chilled her out not to mention she is starting to accept me as pack leader now 

she has done a pack thing an come to lay on my feet to keep me warm as they have all just been outside where its cold 

so i have a group of huskies laid round me an a mal pup on my feet 

she really is doing the pack thing well and all mine have completely accepted her :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> you have to come an see her soon you 2 and lemme show ya what we can do now :flrt:
> 
> 
> the calmers are working so anyone that wants to donate that aint got alot send a box of them in the post for me :lol2::lol2:
> ...


 
i want husky slippers too:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL come an sit in front of my fire then you will have husky an mal an mal x husky an staff an rottie an springer slippers lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL come an sit in front of my fire then you will have husky an mal an mal x husky an staff an rottie an springer slippers lol


 
im training ninja and spaghetti to be be my slippers but they squeal when i try walking and chew through the laces i tie them on with when im sat still......so not having much luck:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> she is nutz the calmers are really do some good thank god lol
> 
> though she just took a step backwards an had another episode on me
> 
> im loosing my voice with saying the word NO over an over LOL


Don't say no, snarl at her.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> i want husky slippers too:whistling2:


 I don't think I do. I mean, where do you have to stick your feet to get them on?:blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Incidentally Emma, have you considered using those dog pheremone plug is on sprays you can buy. They are supposed to have a calming effect.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenny thats why my voice has gone just felt wierd sayin i snarl back at her :blush::lol2:


LOOOOOOOL cat you need steel coated laces they cant chew through them as quick :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Incidentally Emma, have you considered using those dog pheremone plug is on sprays you can buy. They are supposed to have a calming effect.


she likes to eat the tablet ones from my palm an she does it soooooooo gentle now an sits an gives paw for it :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> fenny thats why my voice has gone just felt wierd sayin i snarl back at her :blush::lol2:
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOL* cat* you need steel coated laces they cant chew through them as quick :lol2:


you mean ditta:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> fenny thats why my voice has gone just felt wierd sayin i snarl back at her :blush::lol2:


 once she responds to a vocal snarl, you should be able to just draw your lips back and show your teeth in a silent snarl.I tell you, if there was CCTV in my house, there'd be a whole telly programme about me showing my hand signals and snarling etc and talking to my cockroaches and frogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> you mean ditta:bash:


 
 hangs head in shame 

im so sorry my heads a lil stuck up mi ass tonite 


i soooooooooooooo needs you an cat to come over


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> once she responds to a vocal snarl, you should be able to just draw your lips back and show your teeth in a silent snarl.I tell you, if there was CCTV in my house, there'd be a whole telly programme about me showing my hand signals and snarling etc and talking to my cockroaches and frogs.


 
LOOOOOOOOL fenny i so need to meet you Ooooo will pm ya there is a possibility :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> hangs head in shame
> 
> im so sorry my heads a lil stuck up mi ass tonite
> 
> ...


 
you need us desperatly, or just for human contact:flrt:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> she likes to eat the tablet ones from my palm an she does it soooooooo gentle now an sits an gives paw for it :flrt:


Just seen this thread :devil:

Imagine making her work for her medicine. I thought I was bad :whistling2:

Sounds like you are doing a great job Emma. I guessed right away who Polly was:lol2: Don't know who numpty EX owner is but don't care to be honest HE knows who HE is:whip: If HE is determined he wants her back when she is "better" then say it will cost him all the vets bills and boarding ie food, disinfectant, replaced carpets, plasters and whatever else you can think to add. And you are going for a cruelty and neglect prosecution with your vets back up and that when you win he will have yours and his court fees to pay. This is the least it would cost him if he took you to court to try and get her back. You would win, ignorance is not a defence when an animal has suffered to this degree, you have proof from professionals regarding the state she was in and more importantly how much and quickly she is improving with standard care. Not that I am saying what you are doing is standard. 

Anyway. How is the house training coming along. To get the smell out of your carpets mix up biological washing powder up with water and use that to use where she has had an accident. Then not only do you not smell it, neither does she. Then she is less likely to return to use that area as a toilet. You could also add a few drops of Zorflora to the solution if you wanted. I love flowershop and lavender too. The cheap disinfectants are usually pine which just brings the smell out more. 

If you are trying hand feeding could you not hand feed her one bit of food then give her her bowl. Once she accepts than feed her two bits then five bits and progress from there. If she snaps at you put bowl away and leave her for 5 mins then try again. Oh and don't be holding bowl when hand feeding to begin with. You could try that at the times she is the only one fed, presuming she is fed several times a day.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> once she responds to a vocal snarl, you should be able to just draw your lips back and show your teeth in a silent snarl.I tell you, if there was CCTV in my house, there'd be a whole telly programme about me showing my hand signals and snarling etc and talking to my cockroaches and frogs.


 
lol GOOD! Then I'm not the only one who does the whole teeth and growling. After all 'That was my Brew GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!'' When ista walks in and decides she fancies MY cuppa! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fuzzielady said:


> Just seen this thread :devil:
> 
> Imagine making her work for her medicine. I thought I was bad :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
He ain't having her back. He couldn't cope with a puppy that had issues he ain't gonna cope with an adult. It's her life and she has a chance now! I have a very big stick and women in wellies who will back me up!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> He ain't having her back. He couldn't cope with a puppy that had issues he ain't gonna cope with an adult. It's her life and she has a chance now! I have a very big stick and women in wellies who will back me up!!


ura

laura i love you x x x wahey am no dwunkard lol 

but no she wont go back to him she is with me to stay now !!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

tbh i'd be very shocked if he put up much of a fight to get her back......has he mentioned her going back to him?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> He ain't having her back. He couldn't cope with a puppy that had issues he ain't gonna cope with an adult. It's her life and she has a chance now! I have a very big stick and women in wellies who will back me up!!


Oh I knew that was just thinking if he knew what it would cost him and the lenghts you "will" go to keep her me may sign her over. Would make it easier all round. Then still do him for cruelty and neglect


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> He ain't having her back. He couldn't cope with a puppy that had issues he ain't gonna cope with an adult. It's her life and she has a chance now! I have a very big stick and women in wellies who will back me up!!



and me with a very big beating stick and steel toe capped boots


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Any news on how the gorgeous girl's getting on today?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/216184-puppy-need.html

more donations would be much appreciated guys if anyone can help:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> tbh i'd be very shocked if he put up much of a fight to get her back......has he mentioned her going back to him?


 
I aint heard anything from him since the other nite when i text to find out her sire and dams name 


im just waiting to see where i stand really before i contact him again also i think julienoob was going to speak to him about her behaviour issues


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hows The lil lass doing today Emmaj? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is okies a drama queen lol but fine 

her episodes have calmed down a lil..............but i wont speak too soon as last time i said that i got another bite from her :lol2:

toilet training goin a lil better though still a fair few accidents so my carpet is forever drenched with washing it down with bio powder an water :lol2:

she is doing well with her eating still and even has a podgey tum on her now 

her coats still crap i gave her a brush today which she wasnt impressed with at all but least it was the brush she was tryin to eat an not me :lol2:


her walkin seems to be a lil better too though she still walks as if she is drunk and she is more willing to be petted an loved now too 

Oh an she is a gob :censor: she deffo found her voice now :bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww bless her i bet she is loving all the attention and regular feeds! you will have to get some more photos!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeps i deffo will she is laid out in front of the fire lol...............first time she saw it he stuck her nose init nearly :bash: she aint seen a fire before lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

lol I used to have a border terrier who used to love sitting to near the fire and getting singed bits of fur :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL meggy the springer did that once she stood too close to fire an ended up with a yellow singe patch on her white fur :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

How is OUR :lol2: ( I say our because we all love her now) baby today, and if he does'nt hand her over to you soon we will all be at his door.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL in my bad books for keeping me awake allnight :bash:

She decided it would be fun to wee all nite in her crate then sit an cry cos she couldnt lay down in the end i went down an put her in the kitchen she more ground to cover there an still have a dry spot :lol2:

other than that she is fine 

she has turned into a true drama queen she screams like someone is killing her if one of the others brush past her or if i pick her up to move her outta the way 

my guess is she has realised she cant intimidate me so she is trying a different method of screaming like a bandshe for attention now lol

Im happy with how she is coming on though its nice she has plucked up the courage to cry at nite an to scream like a bandshe for attention lol instead of the angry lil independant girl she was..................shows me she does need someone to love her and take care of really 

im glad she realises it :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bless her Em, poor baby:lol2: This baby has become an RFUK baby and there is no way we will let her be taken away from her Mummy. As always you are doing a great job:notworthy:


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm really pleased she's finding her feet and heading in the right direction.:flrt: I've got a Mal in 'rehab' too he's been here about six months and is almost a 'normal' dog now. He still has the odd episode but overall he's getting there.

I was thinking about when he first got here last night, I was so proud of him for making such small steps like letting me put a collar on him, look him in the eye etc. With him though, it was very much a case of two steps forward one step back. I despaired on many occasions wondering if I'd done the right thing then about 2 months ago, I can't put my finger on exactly what it was but it was as though we'd turned a corner. He seemed to put his trust in me and accept that I wasn't going to let anything bad happen to him :flrt: He's still got a way to go in terms of socialising and still has a few problems that need ironing out but overall, he's a pleasure to have around.

Its lovely to hear that this girl is doing so well in the right hands.

Have you heard anything from her 'owner' yet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Snuggles said:


> I'm really pleased she's finding her feet and heading in the right direction.:flrt: I've got a Mal in 'rehab' too he's been here about six months and is almost a 'normal' dog now. He still has the odd episode but overall he's getting there.
> 
> I was thinking about when he first got here last night, I was so proud of him for making such small steps like letting me put a collar on him, look him in the eye etc. With him though, it was very much a case of two steps forward one step back. I despaired on many occasions wondering if I'd done the right thing then about 2 months ago, I can't put my finger on exactly what it was but it was as though we'd turned a corner. He seemed to put his trust in me and accept that I wasn't going to let anything bad happen to him :flrt: He's still got a way to go in terms of socialising and still has a few problems that need ironing out but overall, he's a pleasure to have around.
> 
> ...


LOL i have to agree with ya on that i have the odd thought on why and what the hell am i doing lol 

but seeing her come over wagging her tail wanting a hug now reminds me 

I really am so proud of how quick this lil girl is coming on 

just need to get the toilet training thang down now lol 

its pretty obvious he aint made no attempts to train her as she just basically squats where an whenever 

im doing the half hour out thing but she is a pup that can pee on demand :lol2:

she is going to the paper to pee on that ( my pet hate encouraging to pee in the house arghhhhhhhhhhhh) but its either that or my carpet look like a smelly bogg lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Get asking on freecycle for a carpet cleaner Em. Be much better than you on your hands and knees all the time. I'll be looking out for one on ours aswell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In my eyes Emma is her owner


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> In my eyes Emma is her owner


I agree but I couldn't think of a non-offensive way to describe the numpty:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Get asking on freecycle for a carpet cleaner Em. Be much better than you on your hands and knees all the time. I'll be looking out for one on ours aswell.


 
Laura i do have one that im still paying for...................but the effin escaped spiney mice destroyed it :bash::bash::bash:

why do you think i was erm.............overjoyed when havoc nailed them for me :devil: they did a few hundered pounds worth of damage lol :lol2:


Has your mate any of them lab pups left hun ???:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> In my eyes Emma is her owner


 
awwwwwww hun :flrt::flrt:



Snuggles said:


> I agree but I couldn't think of a non-offensive way to describe the numpty:lol2:


LOL yeah thats pretty tame compared to what i have used :whistling2::flrt:




Ooooooo laura also yeps your right she is very head shy................not to mention her screaming when anything touches her or brushes past her.................me thinks she may have had some hidings 

cos she screams like a bloody bandshe...........i just look at her an call her a big softy an she comes waddling over for a cuddle :lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Ive only just read this but not all of it and think i get the story ... Ditta picked up the pup from a 'breeder' who seems to have abused her and Emmaj has taken her in and doing a great job.

Do you still have her Emma?

Hope she's ok

xxx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

afraid not t her previous abuse was that bad her joints and overall health just got worse, she was put to sleep on advice of several vets

we still miss you nuka:flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness !
Well lets hope she's at peace now.
Some people are utter :censor:
Well done Emma though for trying xxx

Thanks Dits


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

rest in peace little one


----------



## miss_green_tree_python (Jun 17, 2009)

oh my iv just spent a lot of time reading this sad sad story and am so sad to hear of her passing away but at least she is no longer in any form of pain and maybe she is no longer scared where she is now.

well done to ditta & emma j for all ur work you both deserve medals for what you did for this little girl and at least her last time was with someone who loved her and cared for her like she should have been from the start.

id so love to get me hands on the pervious owner storys like this make me soooooo angry :censor::censor::censor::bash::bash:


----------

